#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-21
<akk_> It's snowy up on skyline! http://akkana.com/images/russian-snow-360.jpg
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks!  looks good.  :)
<nhaines> My photographer did one heck of a job on my portrait today.
 * nhaines should remember to give him a raise.
<nhaines> jono: good morning!
<jono> hey nhaines
<jono> morning! :-)
<jono> hows things?
<jamiedmattingly> morning everyone
<nhaines> jono: not too bad.  Got my slides in for SCaLE and Ubucon is looking really good... going to launch ubucon.org tonight I hope.
<jono> cool :-)
<MarkDude> aaditya, when are you planning on driving to Scale?
<iheartubuntu> pleias2 sorry i have not yet finished. will be done tonite.
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: no worries, thanks :)
<iheartubuntu> BTW... I could not figure out what distro of linux, but Lowes hardware is using linux on many of their machines. It sorta of looks like Redhat but i dont see a red hat. I also see a firefox icon and a calculator icon on the bottom bar.
<iheartubuntu> possible rain this coming weekend for 3 or 4 days straight during SCALE.
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: yeah, they've been using it since 2002 or so (afaik it's their own spin on a version of redhat)
<pleia2> a guy I know interviewed there for a linux job
<iheartubuntu> smart business decision :)
<iheartubuntu> MUST SAVE TONS OF MONEY
<iheartubuntu> whoops
<akk> Neat! Is this on their pay-point machines at the checkout line?
<iheartubuntu> their checkout machines dont look the same to me
<iheartubuntu> i notice it on computers in each dept.... like the window section, the piping section, etc
<akk> Oh, cool, I haven't used those ... now I need to go back there so I can look. :)
<pleia2> akk: yeah, the regular POS systems use it too (the self-checkouts don't afaik, those are bought from some 3rd party company)
<nhaines> pleia2: your picture will soon be on SCaLE's website.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: yay! are you considering using the domain for other ubucons around the world?
<nhaines> pleia2: that's the plan, yes.
<pleia2> cool :)
<nhaines> It made deploying for this Ubucon take longer but we're trying to keep URLs permanent.  :)
<iheartubuntu> the pic with the pony tails i hope
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: haha
 * iheartubuntu did NOT just say that
<nhaines> pleia2: I'm sorry I digitally removed the head of the guy next to you.  I'm sure he's very nice. :)
<pleia2> nhaines: haha, thanks
<nhaines> My portrait turned out really nice.  https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/speakers/nathan-haines
<pleia2> oh that's great
<MarkDude> Good pic nhaines
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks!  David and I ran around Cabrillo Beach yesterday trying to find good lighting and a suitable background.
<aaditya> As much as I'd love to attend, I'll end up missing SCALE 9x.
<nhaines> aaditya: we'll miss you.
<aaditya> It'd be an awesome event I'm sure.
<MarkDude> Why no you there aaditya ?
<aaditya> family's plans have been changing wildly, so things got a bit chaotic here.
<MarkDude> ok
<aaditya> pleia2: I'll cancel my registration so that someone else could use the code... assuming that's how it works.
<pleia2> aaditya: ok, thanks, I'll make note of it
 * MarkDude can use it for Chris- he is most likely going
<pleia2> MarkDude: is he volunteering at our booth?
<MarkDude> Possibly, if he is not then it would not apply :)
<MarkDude> Goes without saying
<pleia2> ok, well have him email me if he decides to be one of our core volunteers, I can get him the info
<iheartubuntu> anyone plan to make copies of these flyers, ca team/ubuntu info, and cd sleeves? i can print a bunch in b/w
<pleia2> otherwise the UBUCA code will get him half off :)
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: I was planning to print a bunch of the 4-to-a-page fliers on orange paper, maybe 100
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x with what you end up printing :)
<iheartubuntu> i originally tried to convert one of the SVGs to black and white, but it screwed it up :) and i ran out of time to figure it out
<pleia2> yeah, you'll just want to use our regular B&W logo, it looks really slick when printed
<pleia2> some printers are lousy at greyscale, so I don't really like to use it
<aaditya> pleia2: I'm unable to find my registration on the website. Please let me know if there's an action required on my part, alright?
<pleia2> aaditya: you'll probably need to contact scale
<pleia2> there should be a contact page or something that will allow you to email them to cancel your registration
<aaditya> alright, I'll shoot them an email
<pleia2> thanks
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<aaditya> There isn't an email address on the only "contact us" page that I found, though there
<aaditya>  s a mailing list.
<aaditya> (how did I manage to hit enter instead of single quote?)
<pleia2> aaditya: http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/committees
<pleia2> I'd email operations
<aaditya> oh wait, email addresses are hidden in links!
<pleia2> yeah, they're mailto: links
<aaditya> pleia2: done, cc'ed you.
<pleia2> aaditya: thanks :)
<aaditya> you're welcome :)
<pleia2> and sorry you can't make it!
 * iheartubuntu is stepping away to do the Thriller dance
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-22
<crashsystems> Does anyone know what the next LTS release will be?
<nhaines> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, in April 2012.
<nhaines> Followed by Ubuntu 14.04 LTS in April 2014.
<crashsystems> shiny
<akk> Poopy Penguin
<crashsystems> lol
<akk> or Pulchritudinous Panda
<nhaines> akk: I'll wait for Ubuntu 17.10 (alchemous aardvark).
<nhaines> It'll change everything!
<akk> dict doesn't know "alchemous"
<nhaines> dictionary.com prefers "alchemistic" but I regret nothing.
<iheartubuntu> does anyone know if i an take inkscape classes anywhere?
<pleia2> doctormo did one for User Days, lemme get the video link
<iheartubuntu> im tired of being a jack of all trades... would like to really learn inkscape well
<pleia2> http://www.livestream.com/technicallyaclassroom/video?clipId=pla_64e2ea1a-2db1-4d60-bc86-73d2b2b4c419
<pleia2> I haven't watched it
<iheartubuntu> beautiful!
<iheartubuntu> thank you!
<pleia2> but doctormo is the one who got me started with inkscape :)
<iheartubuntu> how would i have known about that otherwise? i have ubuntu classroom (i believe) listed in my google calendar
<iheartubuntu> looks like a bunch of stuff coming soon at beginning of march
<pleia2> in addition to the calendar, ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com has our blog posts about events
<pleia2> (this feeds to the ubuntu planet)
<pleia2> and yeah, beginning of march is ubuntu developer week
<iheartubuntu> thanks for that web link
<pleia2> he starts around 8 or 9 minutes in
 * pleia2 might actually watch this now
<iheartubuntu> jeez, im getting ads on my skype now
<iheartubuntu> OMG this is great using inkscape on a 22" monitor. beats a netbook
<pleia2> oh yeah, I try not to do image editing on my netbook for that reason :)
 * iheartubuntu has been tryin' to get Sys76 or Zareason to lend a comp for a review
<iheartubuntu> (not like Im going to get that CR-48 anytime soon)
<pleia2> I still have my review one, they said they'd send a box for me to send it back but they haven't yet
<pleia2> considering bringing it to scale if they don't before then
<iheartubuntu> so you'll have to return it at some point?
<pleia2> yeah
<iheartubuntu> awww. whats going to happen to those who sold theirs on ebay!
<pleia2> they probably would have to pay for it :)
<iheartubuntu> you might as well pimp it out with pink before returnign it :)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I do worry about bringing it and leaving it at the booth, fears of it walking off and all
<iheartubuntu> ahh thats true
<iheartubuntu> have you put ubuntu on it yet
<iheartubuntu> or dual boot?
<pleia2> it came with ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> ??
<iheartubuntu> whatchyou talkin bout?
<pleia2> oooh, you were talking about the cr-48!
<iheartubuntu> :)
<pleia2> I've been talking about the zareason laptop :)
<iheartubuntu> ahhh
<pleia2> the cr-48 is mine to keep
<iheartubuntu> ok i understand all now
<pleia2> no ubuntu on this for me, I quite like chromeos and am enjoying the experience of writing about it, submitting bug reports, etc
<iheartubuntu> im uriousi f inkscape has an embed font feature
<iheartubuntu> that would be useful
<ishimeru> This chat just scared the crap out of me
<iheartubuntu> ?? why
<ishimeru> i have a cr-48 and was reading through the chat for the last hour
<ishimeru> i started clutching mine close as i was reading i had to return it
<ishimeru> ;)
<iheartubuntu> for anyone with a website and want to incorporate the new Ubuntu font, there are instructions here... http://font.ubuntu.com/
<iheartubuntu> so how do you like it ishimeru?
<iheartubuntu> is that a Japanese name?
<ishimeru> yeah, it was an old attempt at making my real name japanese
<ishimeru> :\
<ishimeru> the cr-48 is fun though
<ishimeru> i leave  by my bed just in case i need to make a quick google search
<iheartubuntu> i have a brother living in japan (16+ years now)
<ishimeru> oh nice
<pleia2> I have a cousin in tokyo
<pleia2> but I have cousins everywhere (even one living here in sf, I didn't know until I moved!)
<iheartubuntu> i hope all headed my nickel buying advice last week. thep rice of a nickel has just gone up again from 7.2 cents to 7.3 cents. :) sell when it doubles in price
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 have you been to japan?
<iheartubuntu> ive only been to tokyo wako
<iheartubuntu> (a restaurant)
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: nope, never been anywhere in asia
<iheartubuntu> neither have i
<akk> I've been to tokyo wako (or a place with a very similar name) ... in monrovia or somewhere around there, I think it was?
<iheartubuntu> chinatown in SF is pretty close. i think its the biggest chinatown in the USA
<iheartubuntu> yah monrovia :)
<pleia2> yeah, biggest outside of asia
<iheartubuntu> i was just there a week ago
<iheartubuntu> ohh wow
<akk> Good place, but d doesn't like it so I don't get to go much.
<iheartubuntu> akk are you in los angeles?
<akk> No, San Jose, but I have friends&family in LA.
<ishimeru> pleia2: do you like steampunk? (random i know, bear with me)
<iheartubuntu> steampunk = good
<ishimeru> http://goo.gl/jXIE5
<iheartubuntu> there is a great hidden object for ubuntu that is steampunkish... called The Clockwork Man. I bought it but have never had time to play it
<iheartubuntu> h-e-l-l-o princess
<ishimeru> here's the rest of the universe... http://bjornhurri.cghub.com/images/
<pleia2> ishimeru: yes, it's fun :)
<iheartubuntu> ishimeru - nice photos
<iheartubuntu> did you do?
<pleia2> haha, awesome steampunk leia
<iheartubuntu> akk i have relatives in SJ also.
<ishimeru> :)
<iheartubuntu> i spoke at a reggae conference in SJ back in 1999
<iheartubuntu> "reggae pon de internet"
<ishimeru> reggae *pwn*?
<ishimeru> kidding
<iheartubuntu> haaa
<iheartubuntu> wow i feel old now
<iheartubuntu> anyone see this new car computer with ubuntu? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/navi.jpg
<iheartubuntu> i had sketched something like this out years ago when i first got into ubuntu... but it would also control the EV stuff as well.
<ishimeru> yeah, i want
<erichammond> k3b works great for burning a bunch of Ubuntu CDs in the background while I do other work.  I don't have to do anything except replace the CD when it ejects.  k3b detects the new blank CD and starts burning again.
<nhaines> http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/speakers/elizabeth-krumbach
<nhaines> http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/speakers/david-wonderly
<nhaines> http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/speakers/jack-deslippe
 * iheartubuntu thinks one day his PDF book collection will be larger than his real book collection.
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 - black & white versions now available --> http://iheartubuntu.com/ubuntu-us-ca/
<iheartubuntu> nite all
<iheartubuntu> testing empathys IRC
<iheartubuntu> very basic
<iheartubuntu> but works fine
<akgraner> nhaines, you around?
<nhaines> akgraner: yes, I am now.
<nhaines> jono: will you be rocking SCaLE this weekend?
<jono> nhaines, unfortunately not
<nhaines> jono: aww!
<nhaines> jono: you should jet out on a private jet, have lunch, and jet back to SF in time for dinner.  That's what a real rockstar would do!  ;)
<iheartubuntu> Amazon now is offering 5000+ movies for free streaming if you have Amazon Prime (their $79/year) shipping deal. Otherwise a movie might cost $2 to $3 each 48 hour rental. I just tested out the trailers and they work great. Im curious if anyone has Amazon Prime, if they can watch movies on Ubuntu?
<iheartubuntu> Seems like a pretty good alternative to Netflix.
<iheartubuntu> I thought Ive heard Redbox is getting ready to do streaming movies too.
<iheartubuntu> there is a list of FREE movies on amazons website to try out
<iheartubuntu> looks like the videos work great on amazon! very easy to use. full screen, no prob for me.
<pleia2> cool :)
<iheartubuntu> i could see someday there will be no physical DVDs, just steaming. lots of jobs lost. no need to ship them, etc
<nhaines> I suppose they'll just have to go back to what they were doing before 1999 when Netflix wasn't sending DVDs through the mail.
<pleia2> physical dvds are a pain, I have to admit using netflix on my tv for some movies I own on dvd because it's easier
<pleia2> read: pleia2 is lazy
<jamiedmattingly> i havent paid for a movie or dvd for years i just download them and watch them
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: is there any way you can use our actual black and white logo on the info sheet? My printer is really bad at greyscale :(
 * pleia2 replies to related email
<iheartubuntu> one sec
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 - i didnt use that because im not seeing the logo. there is a big red X in Inkscape that says "linked image not found"
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: strange! ok, I'll get you a copy of the svg direclty
<iheartubuntu> thanks
<pleia2> http://neal.bussett.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-california-logo-bw.svg
<iheartubuntu> serious? :)
<iheartubuntu> do you want this an alt version or the main version
<pleia2> it can be an alt version if you want, it'll be the ones I'm printing
<pleia2> and linked it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Logo for future reference
<nhaines> http://ubucon.org/scale/scale9x/
<pleia2> sweet!
<nhaines> Slowly but surely!
<nhaines> If I were to write a tutorial on how to recover data from a RAID array, and I wanted to have instructions for using Red Hat or Fedora, is there a stable or reference version of Fedora I would use?
<nhaines> For example, the Ubuntu-based instructions are centered on 10.04 LTS.
<pleia2> I don't think so, but Fedora 13 is what RHEL 6 will be based on
<pleia2> so if you had to select a stopping point, that's what I'd go with
<nhaines> Okay, because I grabbed 14, but I have a 13 CD too.
<pleia2> oh, s/will be/is
<pleia2> apparently RHEL was released in november
<pleia2> +6
<nhaines> haha
 * pleia2 still has an RHEL4 box lurking around
<nhaines> I hear Fedora automatically detects and mounts RAID 5 arrays.  Ubuntu doesn't do that, although if you install mdadm and lvm2 then Ubuntu does as well.
<nhaines> So now I'm testing from the live CD.
<nhaines> And Fedora's next.
<pleia2> lvm2?
<pleia2> (I always use lvm these days, but is that an assumption about your configuration?)
<nhaines> lvm2 is the package name.
<pleia2> I know
<pleia2> but why installing it if you're just dealing with raid?
<nhaines> Is lvm2 sufficient?
<nhaines> I'm trying to recover a failed RAID array from a NAS product.
<pleia2> my question is whether you're using lvm on raid, it's not strictly required
<pleia2> you can just create a big ole physical partition on the array
<nhaines> I believe it is, although I'd have to hack around a bit.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> Grr, why does mdadm require postfix?
<pleia2> --no-install-recommends :)
<nhaines> Oh well, I'll install mdadm first and if that doesn't mount the RAID array (or if it destroys it) then I'll check with lvm2 as well.
<erichammond> Looks like I'm going to be able to get a bunch of CDs burned by this weekend (100+?).
<erichammond> I'm going with 10.10 32-bit desktop.
<pleia2> I'm getting all my stuff together after work today, so I'll be able to update the wiki with how many official pressed ones we have (at least 100 in addition to the 100 ubuntu 32-bit 10.10 DarkwingDuck got in the conference pack)
<erichammond> Based on my fuzzy recollection from past SCALEs I think we'll easily be able to hand out hundreds of CDs.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-23
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks for the tweet!
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> Hope to make that site far less ugly after Ubucon.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: how much do you know about /dev/dm-# things on raid systems
<pleia2> dm-8 seems to have gone walkabout on one of my systems and it's giving me i/o errors that I'm not loving
<pleia2> (I have dm-0 - dm-19 in fdisk, but no dm-8!)
<nhaines> I know nothing of /dev/dm unfortunately!
<pleia2> mysterious magical sauce
<nhaines> I'm sad because I never did get an Ubuntu live CD to start that RAID-5 array.  :(
<pleia2> :(
<nhaines> But on my installed system it just worked.
<nhaines> And with Fedora Core 13 and 14 it just works.  So there's a start, that's all I can say.  :)
<pleia2> hmm, I guess I've never had to recover a raid5 array with a livecd
<nhaines> Me either, but since a lot of customers seem to enjoy using RAID as a "backup" (which it is not) we get calls about it.
 * pleia2 nods
 * pleia2 also weeks @ raid5 as backup
<nhaines> Somewhere on the Internet there's a rumor that Ubuntu CDs are a panacea.  :)
<pleia2> weeps too!
<pleia2> I prefer sysresccd
<pleia2> but mostly because we do a lot of work with non-profits who run on old systems and the ubuntu livecd won't work
<akk> Ubuntu desktop installs are notoriously anti-raid.
<akk> I've seen several people try ubuntu, give up and go to another distro because they cared about raid.
<nhaines> Alternate installer!
<pleia2> yeah, I think you still need the alt installer for lvm too
<akk> Yeah, told 'em that but by that point they're usually pretty frustrated and don't want to start over.
<nhaines> Anyone who buys a 4TB or 8TB WD ShareSpace doesn't have a problem with getting a computer to run an Ubuntu Desktop CD on.
<DarkwingDuck> akk: RAID works perfectly on mine
<DarkwingDuck> You have to configure it with th Alt CD
<nhaines> I told the last customer I walked through mounting half of a RAID-1 array that he could do the same trick with a Windows computer that wouldn't boot.  He was pretty excited about that.
<akk> DarkwingDuck: Right, but by the time they find that out (after fighting with the livecd for a while) they don't want to start over.
<akk> Like a lot of linux things, it works great if you know the secret ways to configure it. :)
<DarkwingDuck> akk: Thanks! I now knw what I'm going to write about today :)
<DarkwingDuck> windows in a VM with seamless intergration. http://imm.io/3TxO
<nhaines> When I went over the mount command I told the customer "no news is good news", which he liked enough to write down in his notes.
<iheartubuntu> gotta run. i think im done pleia2
<pleia2> yay
<akk> Good way of saying it, nhaines
<nhaines> akk: he was happy to have been escalated and seemed pretty techy, so it was a pretty pleasant call.  I explained that command line Linux expects you to know what you're doing and it therefore does exactly what you say.
<nhaines> Which is why if the command works, it just shows a prompt again.  You did something and it did it.  Only if there's an error are there messages.
<nhaines> Then when he started to write in his notes I suggested "no news is good news" and he said he was going to write just that.  :)
<akk> I"ve had to explain that to people too, but never thought about a catchy phrase like that. I'll use that next time!
<nhaines> Catchy phrases make good mnemonics.  :)
<pleia2> k, printing up 100 of these http://iheartubuntu.com/ubuntu-us-ca/ubuntu-ca-infosheet-bw.png
<pleia2> on orange paper
<pleia2> someone want to proof-read real quick before I hit the print button?
<pleia2> hmm, community help wiki isn't strictly true, should be help.ubuntu.com/community
 * pleia2 makes change and hits print
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/MaverickRelease edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Shirts edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<sn9> i start driving to L.A. for SCaLE about 4 hours from now. any last-minute booth coordination?
<sn9> if i am already offline by the time anyone can respond, my number again is (408)37-COMPU
<pleia2> Flannel: thanks for passing my name along (amusingly akk and I are the same two that akgraner recommended to Francine)
<iheartubuntu> Is the crew that are driving down to SCALE coming down tomorrow or friday?
<pleia2> I'm not sure who is driving down, I guess MarkDude would be
<iheartubuntu> a penguin in a car... sounds like an old 60s tv show
<pleia2> grantbow and aaditya can't make it this time, I think he said a couple gidget kitchen people would be coming down
<pleia2> heh :)
 * iheartubuntu wonders how going to the bathroom works out for markdude
<iheartubuntu> and youre flying? i'll be flying the freeways
<iheartubuntu> probably crawling more like
<pleia2> yeah, flying down late tomorrow night
<iheartubuntu> so no Ubuntu CA table on friday?
<pleia2> nope, the expo is only sat-sun
<nhaines> But there will be an entire room dedicated to Ubuntu on Friday.
<pleia2> ubucon \o/
 * aaditya jelly
<sn9> iheartubuntu: MarkDude is driving down with ryan singer on friday, and i will drive down in about an hour
<iheartubuntu> thanks sn9 safe trip!
<iheartubuntu> a buddy of mine works at a Lowes and said YES they use some form of linux, but he said the whole system is on  a locked mode. i was thinking of directing him to a terminal (if there is even one around and if it would even open for him) and have him key in some commands :)
<iheartubuntu> maybe an lsb type command or something
<iheartubuntu> curious if "lsb_release -a" would work on any linux terminal?
<pleia2> it's a pretty common command (it works on redhat) but you have to have the package installed
<pleia2> saying "work on any" is always tricky :)
<pleia2> gentoo doesn't even have releases, for example
<iheartubuntu> i forget all commands ive used :) there was one i would key in and it would give me a rundown on my machine... more detailed than lsb_release -a
<iheartubuntu> like usb ports, etc
<iheartubuntu> lusb
<akk> Debian doesn't have /etc/lsb-release (the file), and doesn't install lsb_release the program by default.
<iheartubuntu> was that it?
<pleia2> lspci?
<akk> lshard? there are lots of programs like that
<akk> that all give somewhat different lists.
<iheartubuntu> yah lspci was one of them
<iheartubuntu> thanks
<iheartubuntu> when he decides to quit he mi
<iheartubuntu> nevermind :)
 * iheartubuntu controls himself finally
<iheartubuntu> it sounded like it was more of an intranet setup to me the way he described it
<akk> Actually debian doesn't even have a package for lsb_release (maybe it's in some other package; our debian server doesn't have apt-file installed right now)
<akk> oh, the package name is hyphenated, lsb-release
<pleia2> it's lsb-release
<pleia2> annoying - vs _
<iheartubuntu> No command 'lsb-release' found, did you mean:
<iheartubuntu>  Command 'lsb_release' from package 'lsb-release' (main)
<iheartubuntu> lsb-release: command not found
<iheartubuntu> but im ubuntu
<pleia2> the package is lsb-release, the command is lsb_release :)
<iheartubuntu> ohhh
 * iheartubuntu said DUH really loud
 * sn9 is running late
<akk> quite confusing!
<pleia2> I'm really glad debian.org is redesigned to look modern and professional, but I really don't like what they've done to the installer first page, it's so cartoony :(
<pleia2> I mean, on a personal level it's really cute, but professionally not so much http://princessleia.com/temp/squeeze_ssh_install_01.png
 * akk agrees, that's overly cartoony
<akk> and not very polished looking ... not something that would win over users from other platforms.
<iheartubuntu> looks like a NES game from the 80s :) Mike Tysons Debian Punchout!
<pleia2> lol
<iheartubuntu> is there a screenshot page? cant seem to find one on the debian site
<pleia2> screenshot page?
<pleia2> there is http://screenshots.debian.net/ but that's mostly for single application screenshots
<iheartubuntu> some photos look like ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> is there irc from terminal? like such thing as lirc?
<sn9> lirc is for infrared
<iheartubuntu> irssi
<sn9> irssi ist gut
<iheartubuntu> danke
<idankeubuntu> looks like irssi works pretty good
<iheartubuntu> now im talking to myself
<pleia2> I've been using it for years, wouldn't dream of using anything else!
<idankeubuntu> thanks cant be good (talking to oneself)
<iheartubuntu> wait, you use irssi all the time? even right now?
<pleia2> yes
<iheartubuntu> does it have logging?
<pleia2> yep
<iheartubuntu> does it highlight names like idankeubuntu if i use it
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> and you can configure it to highlight anything you want
<pleia2> I have highlights on "leia" "lyz" and some others
<iheartubuntu> do you have a link to it or you just head to terminal and type it in
<pleia2> 13:01:35 Irssi uptime: 251d 18h 35m 10s
<pleia2> I don't start it very often
<pleia2> I run it in a screen session on my server
<iheartubuntu> OMG
<pleia2> so I ssh to my server, screen -r
<iheartubuntu> so average users (didnt say below average at least) are not going to have a 3/4 of a year uptime. i just open pidgin or xchat if im really bored.
<iheartubuntu> you use irssi because its easier? familiar?
<pleia2> I'm a command line nerd, and IRC is text-based, makes sense to me to use a text-based client
<pleia2> it's pretty easy, uses perl for scripts, very configurable, I can connect to it from anywhere via ssh
<iheartubuntu> i might leave my system going once i get a laptop. for now my desktop is a power hog at home. i can see this working awesome on older computers too
<iheartubuntu> wow ive learned and done something new today :)
<akk> And small screens, since there's no UI stealing screen space from the text.
<iheartubuntu> thanks for the help all. have to go for now.
<pleia2> take care
<iheartubuntu> pleia2, you are headed to budepest in may? im not really a dev, could i benefit at all?
<jtatum> ask not what uds can do for you. ask what you can do for ubuntu
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu, Yes.
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: if I get sponsorship I'm going, you can check out schedules from past UDSes to see if anything sparks your interest: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/ http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-m/
<iheartubuntu> more on the lines of... is going to UDS right for me and right for ubuntu?
<pleia2> I do debian packaging, but the technical sessions I attend tend to be limited to the ubuntu-debian relationship and some major policy things, most of what I do there is community work
<iheartubuntu> i used to program yahoo widgets before i switched to ubuntu. im still trying to fgure out where i fit in i think. i can do some programming, but ive got a world to learn basically. one thing id really like to focus on is creating debs of programs i come across that have no debs
<iheartubuntu> tons of apps without install debs out there
<iheartubuntu> ive read through tips on creating debs and i get lost too easy
<pleia2> the learning curve is pretty steep
<pleia2> but there are tools out there to make it easier
<pleia2> the developer summit is more broad than individual packages though, a lot of wider policy discussions
<pleia2> whether they be strictly technical or things like "what default $x app should we have"
<jtatum> it's not really an educational event, it's more for face to face decision making and task assignments
<pleia2> you may consider attending remotely for your first UDS, then in October if you're interested fly to the next (probably) US domestic UDS
<iheartubuntu> would make for a nice b-day gift for my wife to head to budapest. she can shop, i can drop (in to UDS)
<iheartubuntu> ok i will have to read through the links
<iheartubuntu> UDS is where selections for base apps get picked like banshee over rhythmbox? that type of stuff?
<pleia2> it's discussed, sometimes decisions are made
<iheartubuntu> so this is totally different than say the expo coming up
<jtatum> there aren't that many of that sort of decision honestly.. but yes that's a small part of it
<pleia2> it depends on how much representation is there for particular projects, if a lot of the core devs are together it may make sense to make formal decisions, if not they may have some discussions and then take it to the mailing list
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: oh yes, very different
<pleia2> the expo is an educational and social event for users
<pleia2> UDS is for people who make ubuntu (and the ubuntu community) happen
<jtatum> discussing and planning the work for the next release
<iheartubuntu> Jono's new blog post says "You don’t have to be technical, or be a programmer or packager to attend – UDS is open to everyone (including non-Ubuntu folks) and free to attend. We encourage everyone with an interest in Ubuntu to attend."
<pleia2> doh, looks like ryan singer isn't coming to scale
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: oh yes, everyone is welcome :)
<pleia2> your question was whether you'd benefit from it, which only you can really answer
<iheartubuntu> i want to contribute. i also want to learn so i can give back as well.
<pleia2> had a fedora dev friend of mine come out to the one in brussels, he seemed to enjoy it
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: Ted Gould is going to talk about contributing to Unity on Friday. http://ubucon.org/scale/scale9x/sessions.html#unityTG
<nhaines> It might give you an idea about how contributing can work.
<iheartubuntu> nhaines :) thanks im just reading that now on the ubucon page
<iheartubuntu> hoping there was an "ubuntu hour" talk
<pleia2> jdeslip's talk will probably be useful too
<jdeslip> All the talks looked pretty good
<iheartubuntu> BTW - the Hotel Corinthia in Budapest looks amazing.
<jdeslip> except DarwkingDucks... who cares about KDE? seriously... ;)
<iheartubuntu> ouch! :)
<pleia2> jdeslip: +1
<pleia2> :D
<iheartubuntu> and the UDS is held at the hotel it looks like
<pleia2> that's what I say when people ask me about Ubuntu Women "Well I don't care about KDE and for some reason they're still around too!"
<pleia2> ;)
<iheartubuntu> that would be quite amazing to interact with ubuntu devs and users from all around the world.
 * iheartubuntu is patient with wife using ubuntu. slowly but surely.
<jdeslip> pleia2: lol :)
<iheartubuntu> my wife likes MS money for doing our finances. I found out a couple years ago MS money was shutting down and would no longer be sold or maintained. she is now starting to feel the effects. error messages are popping up on Money and downloading of transactions are starting to have problems.
<iheartubuntu> ive been trying to get her to switch to ubuntu for a while now... kmymoney looks about the best replacement
<iheartubuntu> knowing her i think she will hold out until money starts smoking and catches fire. she'll keep trying until it no longer works entirely.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-24
<iheartubuntu> Money and Excel are the two things holding her from final Ubuntu conversion.
<akk> Does she do really elaborate excel macros that OO calc can't do?
<akk> Taxes are a hassle too -- you can keep your finances on linux but you can't run a tax program.
<iheartubuntu> akk - i cannot comment. im not well versed on excel or spreadsheet programs, but when trying to use openoffice she gets frustrated with doing intricate calculations and says OO wont let her do the same ones excel does
<pleia2> crossover office isn't horrible
<iheartubuntu> isnt that codeweavers? i thought they shut down
<pleia2> yeah, they're still alive and well
<pleia2> just made another major release a few weeks back
<akk> Yep, and they're a good company.
<iheartubuntu> she is an accountant so all her excel stuff is tax related calculations she creates
<akk> Yeah, I'm not surprised to hear OO doesn't handle deep/advanced excel calcs
<akk> just like OO writer doesn't handle the more advanced Word stuff.
<pleia2> kmymoney2 is pretty good for basic household stuff, my boyfriend uses gnumeric but that's a bit more complicated because it requires double-entry accounting
<pleia2> honestly I use mint.com for the non-profit accounting I have to do
<pleia2> I worked on ledgersmb for a time, but there simply aren't enough developers interested in finance programs, and the problem is a big one because all these applications attempt to have international support
<akk> Probably more developers outside the US anyway
<pleia2> and admittedly I was paid to work on ledgersmb, I have accounting experience but it's not what I do for fun
<akk> at least that seems to be true for most projects these days.
<pleia2> for ledgersmb they were really spread out, and so were the users, so they spent a considerable amount of time handling internationalization bugs
<pleia2> currencies, taxes, vat and non-vat
<pleia2> too much work for such a small dev team :(
<iheartubuntu> codeweavers = excel 2007 --> rated silver. codeweavers promises silver rating upgraded to gold with each new release. last updated 2008.
<akk> Yeah, that would be a huge job.
<iheartubuntu> mint.com is nice, i agree. but im not a fan of much data getting shared with others. the least the better for us
<pleia2> yeah, putting data in the cloud is dicey enough for a lot of people, let alone all their financial data :)
<akk> Yeah, that's the problem with all the web tax solutions.
<iheartubuntu> it feels like we are getting pushed to the cloud.
<iheartubuntu> Money has some online stuff now i think, instead of maintaining their offline software.
<pleia2> yeah, mint is owned by the quickbook folks
<iheartubuntu> according to MS website, they have created a "sunset" version of money which cannot connect to banks. its used primarily to store old data. it then directs people to use a mint like website instead (owned by ms of course)
<akk> Can't honestly say I'd be much happier managing my money on MS software (which might be phoning home at any time) than on a website.
<iheartubuntu> agreed
<iheartubuntu> kmymoney looks decent
<akk> Plus worrying about malware on the machine having access to all that financial data.
<iheartubuntu> im probably more concerned then she is
<akk> Naturally ... you can't be overly concerned about that stuff and still be a windows user.
<iheartubuntu> theres a bunch of programs popping up... moneyguru, wxbanker, and older ones like gnucash, kmymoney, etc
<iheartubuntu> kmymoney looks to be the most in depth and closest to ms money
<iheartubuntu> its even available for windows and mac users
<akk> There used to be a pay one (but not expensive) that a lot of people liked ... Moneydance?
<nhaines> I hear very good things about Moneydance, but it is not Free.
<iheartubuntu> ive heard if it
<iheartubuntu> i recall it was also similar to ms money
<iheartubuntu> this might be the way for us to go since i cannot get kmymoney to connect to online banks.
<iheartubuntu> moneydance looks very nice and polished
<dbb> hi all- does anyone happen to know how.. I want to encrypt and sign a file, using gpg, and the public/private keys in my .ssh dir
<jtatum> dbb: gpg and ssh keys are separate things.. i don't think you can encrypt a file with an ssh key
<dbb> jtatum: yeah, I am finding that out
<dbb> openssl enc  does encrypt things
<dbb> I thought I could make use of this .ssh/identity.pub thing
<dbb> slogging through pages still
<jtatum> good luck
<dbb> that doesnt sound good
<jtatum> :)
<iheartubuntu> they have a complete idiots guide to google chrome and chrome os already. thats fast.
<iheartubuntu> nice article lyz
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: thanks :) helpful?
<iheartubuntu> yes, actually before i read it i had just applied
<pleia2> yay
<iheartubuntu> we'll see. i really enjoy being part of ubuntu in some way. cant wait to get an ubuntu hour going :) i want to see how the expo goes for me this weekend before trying an ubuntu hour
<iheartubuntu> ohh great, my biorhythm chart shows intellectual levels at an all time low during SCALE weekend. :|
<iheartubuntu> im just warning everyone now
<iheartubuntu> "p
<pleia2> no worries, real life meetings are where I aways fear that everyone will find out I only seem smart online because I have instant access to google :)
<akk> Ah, hence the smartphone.
<akk> "Hmm, interesting question..." (turns her back for a moment ... what's she doing there?) "Hmm, what if you did this?"
<pleia2> haha, yes, no one will find out my secret with my handy addroid assistant! ;)
<pleia2> android too
<pleia2> my living room is a mess, need to figure out how I'm going to get this all into my suitcase
<iheartubuntu> just google it
<iheartubuntu> here is an article from today regarding mint.com - http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/columnist/krantz/2011-02-22-financial-software-safety_N.htm
<iheartubuntu> has anyone ever heard of a bitcoin?
<nhaines> Yup.
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: you could use Infinity PFM, that personal finance management software has Bitcoin support.  http://www.infinitypfm.org/
<MarkDude> Anyone need a ride down to Scale tomorrow?
<pleia2> no, but wanna swing by and pick up all this stuff I'm trying to stuff into a suitcase? :D
<pleia2> actually, I'll have to bring it home too so I might as well bring it all myself
<pleia2> inflatable penguin, check!
 * MarkDude would fall in love with the Penguin
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> you can dance together at scale
<iheartubuntu> I was working last night on burning CDs...do we want any 64 bit versions? I could see some people being interested in those as well.
<jamiedmattingly> how can you tell if te version you are using is 32 or 64 bit?
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, yes- always need a few 64- mmost folks are ok with specialty CDs being burned on the spot
<iheartubuntu> i was going to burn 50 cds total. ive got 25 of the 32 bit done, how many 64 bit should i make do you think?
<jamiedmattingly> my home computer is dual booted with 64 bit windows 7 and ubuntu but i cant remember if i used 32 or 64 bit ubuntu is there a way of finding out which version you have?
<iheartubuntu> System > About Ubuntu
<MarkDude> 3-5 maybe
<jamiedmattingly> that would say 32 or 64 bit?
<iheartubuntu> thaazzzzittt?
<MarkDude> 64
<iheartubuntu> hmmm. that did not mention 64 bit
<MarkDude> we had very little interest in it last year
<iheartubuntu> jamiedmattingly try System > Admin > System Monitor
<iheartubuntu> the first tab of system monitor labeled "system" will tell you if you have 32 or 64
<iheartubuntu> (i think)
<iheartubuntu> i could have sworn it did
<MarkDude> imho- more people would use 64 if they knew why
<iheartubuntu> on my 32 bit here at work it doesnt say
<MarkDude> But seen very little requests for it
<jamiedmattingly> mine doesnt say here either will check when i get home
<iheartubuntu> i use 64 whenever i am capable of so
<MarkDude> 4 gigs of RAm+ folks should use it
<MarkDude> and then we can get ready in this channel for FLash -64 bit questions :P
<iheartubuntu> jamiedmattingly - open up a terminal and type "uname -m"
<iheartubuntu> if it says i686 you are using 32 bit
<iheartubuntu> if it says x86_64 then its 64 bit
<jamiedmattingly> thanks iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> np
<iheartubuntu> (thanks google)
 * MarkDude is driving down to LA this afternoon- anyone need a ride?
<iheartubuntu> i see what you mean about feeling smart pleia2
 * MarkDude will NOT be wearing the Penguin suit while driving :D
<iheartubuntu> DANG
<iheartubuntu> i was going to stand on the 101 and take photos
<MarkDude> Well - I dont even have the suit
<MarkDude> it is being brought in by a friend
<iheartubuntu> Please, if you are driving an old vw bus, stay to the right.
 * iheartubuntu had to ALWAYS stay to the right in his '74
<MarkDude> Nope driving Ryan's car
<iheartubuntu> is everyone who is coming down staying at the hilton?
<iheartubuntu> does anyone know what the parking is like there? free at all? :)
<akk> The hotel last year had very expensive parking. I'd assume the Hilton is the same way.
<akk> (Though maybe there's a discount if you're staying there.)
<iheartubuntu> one website says its $8 a day
<iheartubuntu> thats cheap if thats true
<iheartubuntu> if you are driving in check this page: http://www.airport-la.com/parking/lot.php?id=12
<iheartubuntu> one of the testimonials says $8 a day for self parking.
<iheartubuntu> dont know how old that is though
<iheartubuntu> also has some driving tips to find the parking at the bottom of the page
<iheartubuntu> * you may have to purchase the parking in advance from that site to get that rate.
<iheartubuntu> lemme call Paris Hilton directly
<iheartubuntu> akk - you are right!
<akk> Last year SCALE validated parking tickets and ended up around $8.
<nhaines> Parking is $20 a day.
<iheartubuntu> i just called Hilton LAX and its $22 a day
<iheartubuntu> for self parking
<iheartubuntu> i found this website.. http://www.airportparkinglax.net/
<akk> Ouch! I hope they validate again (though it won't help you if you're going tonight).
<iheartubuntu> if you book all 3 days online its only $9 a day
<iheartubuntu> (have to order at least two days worth of parking tho)
<iheartubuntu> ohh sorry, no in and out privileges
<iheartubuntu> yikes
<iheartubuntu> nhaines does scale offer any discount on parking/
<pleia2> hopefully everything we do will be walkable anyway since most people won't have cars
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: I'm asking about that now.
<iheartubuntu> thanks
<iheartubuntu> does anyone know where the UDS after the Budapest one will be? Someplace in the US?
<nhaines> Yes.
<pleia2> we won't know exact location for several months (there are rumors about orlando again, but who knows)
 * nhaines votes for Los Angeles.
<pleia2> nhaines: it's not a democracy, it's a canonical-puts-it-where-they-want-ocracy!
<pleia2> ;)
<akk> A shuttlocracy?
<nhaines> pleia2: then I've been keeping the spare chads for nothing!
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: SCaLE will be offering parking validation, which will bring parking fees to $9 per day.
<iheartubuntu> amazing! thank you
<nhaines> I have practically everything ready now for Ubucon.  I just have to pack for the weekend tonight.  In fact I've already started going through archive footage to get images to put up on ubucon.org about last year.
<nhaines> You know, running a conference is hard work.  That's why I start every day with a healthy serving of Ubunter-Os.  It gives me the energy I need to think sharp and feel great.
<nhaines> Ubunter-Os.  Energy for human beings.
<pleia2> nhaines: ubunteros are people
<nhaines> pleia2: spoiler alert!
<jtatum> hm, i thought orlando was confirmed
<jtatum> but maybe i'm confusing rumors with confirmed :)
<nhaines> pleia2: "Energy *from* human beings"?
<pleia2> I think that's just called extroversion
<nhaines> ha
<akk> or The Matrix
<MarkDude> Hopefully they annouce the UDS times earlier than they did last time. Had I known earlier- i might have made it. I could have been sponsored my a person in FL
<MarkDude> by
<MarkDude> Was a bummer, I had the ability to plan for some stuff THIS Summer, before the detail on UDS came out
<pleia2> they announced the dates waaaay before, it's always the location that's undetermined
<MarkDude> Uh yes
<MarkDude> If it is FL
<pleia2> so I just block off the dates and then when the location gets announced (this time they did it a full 6 months ahead of time!) I decide from there
 * MarkDude can go
<MarkDude> since it will be paid for by someone else
<MarkDude> takes a bit to set it up
<MarkDude> Ohio, not so much
 * MarkDude has a sponsor for a charitable group in FL- I will go this Summer most likely, I am sure after I make plans- they will announce UDS will be there
<MarkDude> :)
<iheartubuntu> they should do it in Pasadena :)
<iheartubuntu> the conference halls under the Pasadena civic auditorium are all new and look amazing, plus tons of things to do around there within walking distance
<jamiedmattingly> what is uds?
<pleia2> ubuntu developer summit
<jamiedmattingly> wow when is that?
<pleia2> they are held twice a year, the next one is May 9-13
<pleia2> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
 * MarkDude secretly thinks they wont have it on this coast- since we are so uppity and activist types out here
<pleia2> not sure if you're joking, but they've had 2 UDSes in mountain view
<iheartubuntu> jamiedmattingly - are you going to scale this weekend?
<jamiedmattingly> no i cant this year sounds funny but my wife wont let me go
<jamiedmattingly> im trying to plan ahead so i can go next year
<pleia2> MarkDude: the last was in 2008, so they aren't avoiding california for any reason, 2009 was texas, 2010 was florida, coming back to california would show favoritism if anything ;)
<jamiedmattingly> she is letting me go to the linux foundation event in april prolly cause i gave her enough notice
<jamiedmattingly> if UDS is in california i could try to plan for that also
<iheartubuntu> where is the linux foundation event?
<jamiedmattingly> kabuki hotel in sf
<iheartubuntu> so i know i'll get hell for my iphone, but isnt apple using linux sorta kinda? unix at least? even though its now closed source
<jamiedmattingly> first week in apr id have to check for exact date pleia2 told me bout it
<jamiedmattingly> i heard part of there syste was linux based but dont know for sure
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: a bsd kernel, it's "unix-like" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix-like
<pleia2> the diagram on that wiki page is helpful :)
<MarkDude> pleia2, I know- that was  the reason it wont be here again
<MarkDude> the whisper I heard
<pleia2> MarkDude: ah, so "uppity and activist" was a joke :)
<iheartubuntu> has anyone been to a linuxcon before?
<pleia2> sometimes I can't tell with you!
<jamiedmattingly> never heard of it iheartubuntu but still new to this
<jamiedmattingly> is it in california also?
<iheartubuntu> http://events.linuxfoundation.org/
<MarkDude> pleia2, I am not sure- THAT was the reason given to me by a few people
<jamiedmattingly> ah so canada then huh? you going iheartubuntu?
<iheartubuntu> jamiedmattingly -  i have no idea :)
<jtatum> pleia2:  os x derives from bsd, both can actually call themselves unix due to the sys v heritage. but i think generally the set of unix like oses includes unices as well :)
<iheartubuntu> i'll look into it all tho
<pleia2> yeah, unix-like includes unix
 * MarkDude thinks there is a great need for a sarcasm font
 * MarkDude would NOT have been using it earlier :)
<MarkDude> Might make it easier
<pleia2> I couldn't just have a calm day today, could I?
<jamiedmattingly> nah that'd be too easy pleia2
<pleia2> :)
<jamiedmattingly> pleia2,  you ever see the movie torque?
<pleia2> nope
<jamiedmattingly> it was kindof like a fast and furious movie but with motor cycles
<jamiedmattingly> my favorite quote is from that movie.
 * pleia2 never saw that either
<jamiedmattingly> they are trapped in the back of a storage truck being hunted by an outlaw biker gang and the feds and one guy says to the other
<jamiedmattingly> "i know you said if it was easy it wouldnt be much fun, but does it have to be this much fun"
<pleia2> hehe
<jamiedmattingly> the movie for the most part was kinda chessy but it had its moments
<nhaines> Hmm, now http://ubucon.org/scale/scale8x/ is looking good.
<erichammond> nhaines: Don't you mean http://ubucon.org/scale/scale9x/
<erichammond> I wish it wasn't on a Friday.
<nhaines> erichammond: no, that's been up since Monday.  scale8x is the new update.  :)
<iheartubuntu> very nice
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: I wanted to consolidate.  Now I have to make an "Ubucon SCaLE" series landing page or something, but it's a start.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-25
<erichammond> Are the CD sleeve final designs ready to print?
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<DarkwingDuck> Do we know if anyone is bringing blank DVDs?
<seidos> so is everybody ready for SCaLE?
 * seidos checks the date
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> I'm driving up EARLY tomorrow morning.
<seidos> ah, from San Diego?  i'm going to wake up when i wake up
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to enjoy Ubucon
<DarkwingDuck> and speak too
<seidos> i'm going to...er...i dunno, walk around
<iheartubuntu> yo seidos
<iheartubuntu> wazzup. will see you tomorrow?
<iheartubuntu> or sat/
<seidos> yeah, tomorrow
<seidos> that's the plan
<seidos> hoping to see you there
<seidos> are you going to wear an ubuntu t-shirt or something?
<seidos> i'll be wearing blue, and a gray t-shirt
<seidos> iheartubuntu: ^
<iheartubuntu> i will be wearing clothes
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> no idea what
<iheartubuntu> i'll head to ubucon as soon as i register probably
<iheartubuntu> u have a cell?
<seidos> oh yeah, i got a cell phone
<seidos> 562-334-7207
<seidos> oh noes!  it's logged
 * seidos tries to hit the erase button
<seidos> ah well
<seidos> i knew i should have pm'ed you iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> crap
<seidos> i'm used to lame phone calls, not a problem
<seidos> heh
<iheartubuntu> i wouldnt worry. unless the feds are after you. of which they have already been following your linux exploits :)
<seidos> yeah, i'm not worried
<seidos> it will in all likelihood get lost in the vast ocean of information on the internet
<seidos> iheartubuntu: btw, i realize csula was tonight.  i figured SCaLE was tomorrow, so CSULA would have to happen another day
<iheartubuntu> will be there next week
<seidos> and every week thereafter?
<iheartubuntu> usually
<seidos> if i can manage not to be too bad a cheap skate, it'll happen at some point
<seidos> a dollar saved is a dollar earned, willful waste makes woeful want, etc. etc.
<seidos> going to SCaLE is something, where's the love?
 * DarkwingDuck streaches
<DarkwingDuck> Okay... I think I'm ready...
<seidos> right on
<jdeslip_android> Anyone else at the Hilton?
<seidos> not i
<seidos> is there a party?
<seidos> i could drive over and sleep in my car ;)
<jdeslip_android> im just hanging out in bar currently.
<jdeslip_android> are you in la seidos?
<seidos> yeah
<seidos> ah, bar
<seidos> did you come down yourself jdeslip_android ?
<seidos> order a cranberry juice :>
<jdeslip_android> with girlfriend
<seidos> cool
<DarkwingDuck> Hey jdeslip_android
<DarkwingDuck> Hey jono
<DarkwingDuck> jono: once I get SCALE out I'm going to corner you... promise.
<jdeslip_android> I see a buch of linux peeps at the bar with their macs :/
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Macs. PFFFFFT
<DarkwingDuck> If I had a room tonight I'd drive up tonight.
<seidos> buy them previously owned, i sold mine
<DarkwingDuck> I'm very happy with my laptop right now.
<jdeslip_android> the new macbook air is pretty sexy
<DarkwingDuck> Aye... But I love my Lenovo W700
<seidos> macs are nice, they would be nicer if you could buy them without the OS
<DarkwingDuck> Heh
<DarkwingDuck> IBM/Lenovo ThinkPads have not failed me yet.
<jdeslip_android> seidos +1
<seidos> you aren't going to find anybody criticizing Lenovo thinkpads here
 * crashsystems <3 his new thinkpad x201
<DarkwingDuck> tablet?
<crashsystems> nah, just laptop
<seidos> oh wait, i'll make things exciting
<seidos> Lenovo's suck
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<crashsystems> lol
<seidos> :D
<crashsystems> best laptop I've ever owned
<DarkwingDuck> I had an X41(tablet) before this one.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll spend the extra for them form now on.
<seidos> my macbook was pretty nice, but i sold it.  seemed silly to pay all that money and then struggle installing ubuntu on it
<crashsystems> for the tablet? I've never been fond of tablet PC type designs, though uTouch looks like it will be interesting.
<DarkwingDuck> I don't know why I'm downloading UbuntuStudio... I'm not sure if there are going to be blank DVDs at the booth or not.
<seidos> though, i didn't know at the time that linus has a mac
<DarkwingDuck> crashsystems: I've used Kubuntu on the ideapad with multitouch
<crashsystems> is linus running OSX?
<seidos> i think i heard fedora last
<seidos> that was in a 2008 interview
<iheartubuntu> ok, dont laugh. i could have done better, but just ran out of time... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQM3P57TtAw
<seidos> neat, what did you use to make it?
<iheartubuntu> openshot and gimp
<seidos> hmmm, openshot, haven't heard of it
<seidos> i've been looking for a video editor
<seidos> i tried pitiki or something...but that didn't work out
<iheartubuntu> openshot is pretty nice
<seidos> i want to create a puppet show
<seidos> but i need to buy a puppet
<seidos> there was a puppet at Borders but it was like $20
<iheartubuntu> makesock puppets ")
<seidos> it won't work the same
<seidos> sock puppets aren't cute enough
<seidos> i'll figure something out
<seidos> i'm off to bed
<seidos> night
<iheartubuntu> me too nite
<iheartubuntu> !
<sn9> hmm, everyone is idle...
<sn9> only an hour and a half until the doors open
<sn9> half-hour...
<jdeslip>  We are in LA-A
 * kdub wishes /me was at scale today
<kdub> although i'm pumped for leigh honeywell's hackerspace talk tomorrow
<jmgalloway> anyone in here good with java?
<erichammond> Is the final CD sleeve design ready for download and printing?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-26
<jdeslip_android> on way back to hilton.  anyone out and about?
<nhaines> And I'm in my room and it's nice.  :)
<seidos> you win
<seidos> :)
<nhaines> Everything about today went pretty much awesome.
<seidos> except Libya.
<erichammond> What time does the SCALE convention floor open up?  What time does booth setup start?
<nhaines> erichammond: booth setup starts at 8 or 9... probably 9.  The convention floor opens at 10 but a lot of booths don't open until 11.
<erichammond> nhaines: Thanks.  That's early for me, but I realized that I may be the only person who volunteered to bring a router, so I'll do my best.
<nhaines> erichammond: pleia2 doesn't plan to be there until 9 and my alarm's set to 8 but I can't promise I won't hit snooze.
<erichammond> Guess I better head to bed early tonight :)
<nhaines> It'll help anyway.  :)
<Tierra_> hi
<BrightAmbition> hi
<seidos> socal-piggies.org apparently is something to consider
<seidos> at scale right now.  is assistance requested at the booth?
<seidos> will the commanding officer please submit orders
<seidos> >;)
<seidos> :|
<seidos> is there an AA booth here?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-27
<pleia2> booth went well today :)
<pleia2> uploaded some photos to our flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntu-us-ca/
<noyb> hey there.  I had a friend "like" your group on facebook...  thought I would check it out here.
<paulproteus> noyb: Cool!
<paulproteus> Most poeple here are asleep right now.
<paulproteus> pleia2: Psst, say hi to the new person noyb!
<paulproteus> I'm too sleepy to type straight apparently.
<noyb> hi to the new person...
<scale> what's different between ubuntu and GNU
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-20
<MarkDude> Zombie survival guide http://opensource.com/
<MarkDude> akk >>> Zombie survival guide http://opensource.com/
<akk> heh
<akk> I like the graph ... had the impression zombie refs had exploded but it's nice to see the data.
<MarkDude> I was amused to see it on OpenSource
<akk> I'm still fuzzy on the open source connection.
<MarkDude> akk, as near as I can tell, there is none
<MarkDude> Well minus the licensing
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-21
<kdub> philipballew: i'm gonna go to ubuntu hour tonight!
<philipballew> kdub, I'll see you there!!!
<philipballew> raevol, just a reminder to you to come tonight!
<philipballew> if you still can
<raevol> yes! what time will it be?
<philipballew> at 6. Its at a starbucks right by the 8 and 5,
<philipballew> across from a in n out
<raevol> ok cool
<raevol> i'll try to make it :)
<philipballew> alright. I hope to see you there if you can!
<andrewrgross> Hi
<philipballew> andrewrgross, HELLO
<nhaines> andrewrgross: how are you?
<andrewrgross> Pretty good.  Yourself?
<nhaines> andrewrgross: not too bad.  Sometimes I'm distracted by work.  :)
<Corey> pleia2!
<pleia2> Corey!
<MarkDude> She rocks
<Corey> pleia2: Heard back from the folks- they want me to speak!
<pleia2> Corey: *just* heard back this morning actually, it is of interest, I need to review the speakers info page to see what I need from you, I'll let you know :)
<pleia2> (probably heard back today because there is a meeting tonight and they're trying to clear out their inbox :))
<Corey> pleia2: Indeed.  May 17th looks best for me.
<pleia2> Corey: ok, thanks
<Corey> pleia2: Shot an email response too.  weeeeeee.
<pleia2> Corey: oh good, Michael included you on the reply this morning
<pleia2> that should be good enough :)
<pleia2> Corey: are you in town?
 * DonkeyHotei just realized he might have been off irc long enough to miss something important here
<nhaines> pleia2: http://www.geoffreylandis.com/sam_on_keys.jpg
<pleia2> kitty is helping
<nhaines> That's how my cat always tried to help.
<DonkeyHotei> meow?
 * MarkDude has a kitten that has igured out irc well. and inds the enter button 
<DonkeyHotei> a 3rd cat?
<nhaines> ircat
<nhaines> Internet Relay Cat?
<DonkeyHotei> infrared robot cat
<nhaines> So is everyone suitably excited?  http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<broder> i'm excited. i want one now
<philipballew> 3 hours till the sd ubuntu takes off. you should all come
<andrewrgross> What?
<andrewrgross> What is sd?
<pleia2> san diego
<jtatum> sounds fun philipballew
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-22
<philipballew> all checked in for SD ubuntu hour
<raevol> waddap philipballew lololol
<raevol> 4 people at san diego ubuntu hour
<raevol> woot woot
<MarkDude> Yay
<raevol> gonna save my batt
<andrewrgross> quit
<andrewrgross> exit
<andrewrgross> no?
<philipballew> the San Diego ubuntu hour was a success
<pleia2> yay :)
<MarkDude> +1
<philipballew> All's well with ubuntu here!
<raevol> :D
<raevol> philipballew: you there
<raevol> ah nevermind
<philipballew> raevol, im here now!
<philipballew> but i see you dont want me anymore
 * philipballew goes and cries in a corner at this rejection 
<raevol> was going to ask what LVM was
<raevol> but google was there for me in my time of need!
<raevol> i'm leaving you for google phil, sorry
<philipballew> its okay. The next time you ask me a question I'll just have to use www.lmgtfy.com to be a come back
 * philipballew plans revenge
<raevol> there's some kind of meta joke here, but i am not clever enough to get it
 * philipballew doesnt get his jokes either
<raevol> my apt-get update on this ubuntu server install is choking
 * raevol shakes his fist at the default package mirror
<raevol> my favorite part about installing servers is when you get to the point where you can shell into them
<raevol> because then you can just bury them in some corner and work from a shell
<philipballew> ssh is amazing
<raevol> yes
<raevol> it's like the command line, except you HAVE to use it
<philipballew> because i can sit on my laptop and never have to get up to work on anything
<raevol> hehe
<raevol> anyone have any ideas on configuring this eeepc to shut the screen off when the lid is closed? eeepc 701 running ubuntu server 11.10
<philipballew> you need to edit a lid closed file somewhere i beleive. i have seen it. is this headless?
<raevol> well, it's a netbook
<raevol> but i have ubuntu server on it
<raevol> ah the screen went to sleep by itself after a period of time
<raevol> good enough
<philipballew> sounds good to me. is ssh enabled on it?
<raevol> yea, already shelled in
<raevol> putting it in its home behind the more important stuff on my desk now
<philipballew> just give it air so it can breathe :)
<raevol> :D
<raevol> ok philipballew do you know much about apache
<philipballew> a little. what about it you wanting to know. if i dont know, someone here probaly does
<raevol> well, the default shared directory for my html files is /var/www
<raevol> i made that a link to /home/raevol/public_html
<raevol> but i'm getting a 403
<raevol> the public_html dir and the index.htm in it has +r and +x for everyone
<raevol> am i missing anything?
<raevol> nevermind just did it the other way
<SpamapS> Howdy fellow Ubuntu Californians...
<SpamapS> Anybody interested in helping me setup/man a booth for Ubuntu (and possibly Debian) at the MySQL User's Conference in Santa Clara, April 10-12 ?
<SpamapS> http://www.percona.com/live/mysql-conference-2012/
 * SpamapS will also send email
<pleia2> hey there SpamapS
<pleia2> I can't, my spring is already full of holes with vacations and conferences, my boss is starting to make "we never work!" comments :)
<SpamapS> pleia2: darn it, I was kind of hoping you'd be available. :)
 * MarkDude is possible for that time SpamapS , as long as I need not be really skilled :D
<broder> man, today would have been a good stay-home-and-drink-beer-on-the-roof day
<pleia2> yeah, it's beautiful out
<MarkDude> Towards the end they talk about Ubuntu on Android http://twit.tv/show/tech-news-today/441 Tom said he really support Linux
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-23
<SpamapS> MarkDude: no we just want Ubuntu-interested people (especially server related) to be there to hang out and inform people about Ubuntu.
<MarkDude> Fair enough.
 * MarkDude still considers himself rather interested in  Ubuntu ;)
<pleia2> MarkDude is our resident Fedora guy
<MarkDude> FOSS guy
 * MarkDude has arranged for the Ubuntu table at OSCON last 2 years running
<pleia2> oh, I thought bkerensa ran it this year, sorry
<MarkDude> Linux and FOSS in general
<MarkDude> He ran it.
 * MarkDude got the table
<pleia2> you ran the fedora booth at scale so I get confused
<pleia2> foss guy then :)
<MarkDude> Fair enough
<MarkDude> pleia2, dont you remember how I made sure to get Ubuntu media, for my Fedora party?
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Should have got a pic of you and Nixie, that was kinda epic
<MarkDude> In general tho, I am willing to help at Ubuntu events, and wear that hat. What is good for Linux is good for the whole ecosystem
<MarkDude> Like Larry the Free Software guy
<loubuntu> yoooo whats up
<loubuntu> whos got two thumbs and is building a kernel
<loubuntu> this guuuuuy
<loubuntu> man i havent bombed that bad since i played the barona casino
<pleia2> hello
<pleia2> people still build kernels? :)
<loubuntu> haha
<loubuntu> oh yea
<akk> Sometimes.
<loubuntu> only really cool people
<loubuntu> or if your stuck in the world of embedded like i am right now. :(
<akk> Yeah, the last kernels I built were for plug computers (and it was painful).
<loubuntu> my board is currently crashing when it tries to load wifi modules.
<pleia2> ouch
<loubuntu> libertas is my least favorite word ever.
<akk> wifi is so often the most painful part of kernel building ^W^Wlinux
<akk> ugh, the libertas drivers were what I was trying to get working on plugs
<akk> and it never worked
<loubuntu> i tried building the kernel without them in, and when i flashed my image i got a kernel panic error
<akk> It's supposed to, it's what marvell said would work, but it never did.
<loubuntu> yea my embedded board has their Wi2Wi module
<loubuntu> i think thats what its called
<loubuntu> err not module... chip
<loubuntu> i guess is more accurate
 * akk is not a marvell fan despite having several friends who work there
<akk> (unfortunately they don't work anywhere useful, like the engineering group that does wifi specs)
<loubuntu> but im pretty stoked because ive got a java vm thats like a couple of megabytes
<loubuntu> on there
<loubuntu> yaay.
<loubuntu> whats up phil
<loubuntu> you may remember me from such classic events like last nights san diego meeting.
<loubuntu> sooo... my theory is that i built an image with zlib included, and that was interfering with libertas... and i think i just proved that
<loubuntu> wtf.
<philipballew_> hey! whats up loubuntu
<loubuntu> whats up man
<loubuntu> im at work. ugh.
<loubuntu> i dont get paid overtime.  just for the record.
<philipballew_> im just at school. Why staying so late loubuntu
<loubuntu> because this crappy embedded board im working with is giving me huge problems!
<loubuntu> but mainly because the man is keeping me down
 * MarkDude waves his cane... vaguely in direction of *the man*
<nhaines> I really do like how quickly Ubuntu Server starts up.
<pleia2> 12.04 or 11.10?
<nhaines> 10.04.4.  :)
<nhaines> Although it'll be 12.04 soon enough.
<pleia2> ah :)
<pleia2> I was going to say boot speed has suffered since 10.04, but it's improved again for 12.04 ;)
<pleia2> but I guess you don't notice!
<nhaines> Nope!  Not for a VPS.  Seems to have booted up in seconds.
<nhaines> Not bad for 64MB RAM.  ;)
<nhaines> I may just upgrade today.  I've been wanting to try the new byobu and tmux to see how that works.
<pleia2> greg-g: your blog post inspired me to finally install offlineimap (I've been using mutt for my imap stuff via my server, but it's too slow to use for real often)
<pleia2> (although I don't remember now where I saw your post, and can only find old ones now ;))
<greg-g> pleia2: I linked to it when I dented/tweeted that I am setting up my x200s with debian :)
<greg-g> and yay!
<pleia2> ah, that must have been it :)
<pleia2> too much internets, I get confused
<greg-g> :) ditto
<pleia2> I didn't realize how simple offlineimap was to set up, I should have done this ages ago
<pleia2> of course it's going to take a day to download all my mail
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-24
<greg-g> pleia2: :)
<greg-g> pleia2: word of warning: if you set up offlineimap to sync a gmail account, don't do it on multiple computers on the same day. Google will see the mass download and thing you are using gmail as a file hosting platform and lock you out of imap access for a few days
<greg-g> happened to me
<pleia2> ouch
<pleia2> fortunately only doing one :)
<greg-g> luckily I still had webview, but yeah
<pleia2> I did have to restart it though, I saw it was downloading the "All Mail" folder as a separate folder, ack
<pleia2> folderfilter = lambda foldername: foldername not in ['[Gmail]/All Mail','[Gmail]/Trash','[Gmail]/Spam','[Gmail]/Starred','[Gmail]/Important']
<pleia2> ^^ much better!
<greg-g> :) indeed
<greg-g> so, since gmail isn't meant to be used via traditional imap folders another word of warning: without "All Mail" you may not get all your email. eg: messages you archived but are not otherwise a part of any other tag/folder
<pleia2> it's only doing about 100M/hr, I have almost 6G of email, a day was optimistic
<greg-g> so, I created an Archive folder that I forced all of those into (and set mutt to archive to that folder)
<pleia2> ah, yeah, I am crazy diligent about foldering
<pleia2> elizabeth@coruscant:~$ ls -alh Mail/ | wc -l
<pleia2> 194
<pleia2> ok, I didn't think I had that many
<greg-g> whoa!
<pleia2> I like folders :)
<greg-g> so, yeah, nevermind :)
<nhaines> Hmm, the session picker icon for unity-greeter in precise changed from a gear to an Ubuntu.
<broder> nhaines: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-February/034800.html
<pleia2> yeah, they nudged the xubuntu team to get our mouse in
<pleia2> yeah, that
<philipballew> So we have a global jam after all...
<broder> eek, global jam is next week?
<broder> i could host something on saturday at mokafive's offices, but we're in redwood city and not particularly accessible by any sort of public transit, so i assume people wouldn't really be interested
<philipballew> i see there is one on friday. I might be around nor cal that time
<DonkeyHotei> tomorrow is friday
<philipballew> yeah, but i think its about next week
<MarkDude> day after is Saturday
<MarkDude> Followed by Sunday DonkeyHotei ?
<MarkDude> :D
<pleia2> broder: I'd drop a note to the list and ask, there are a lot of people in the south bay that are fine with driving to venues
<broder> pleia2: actually, the more i think about it, the more i suspect *i* don't want to drive to the south bay on a weekend if i don't have to :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> that's why I've never been to the computer history museum (aside from a holiday party when most of it was closed)
<pleia2> don't want to make my fiance drive all the way to work on a weekend ;)
<nhaines> pleia2: it's a really cool museum though!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-25
<pleia2> nhaines: we're on wikipedia! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taskwarrior
<pleia2> (a friend of mine sent me the link and said the same thing to me ;))
<BotenAnna> one day i'll get the irc channel right and not go into ubuntu-ca first
<pleia2> moose and maple syrup in -ca
<BotenAnna> yay~ sometines i think i should just stay there and chill, its probably a neat place
<pleia2> hehe
<philipballew> booking flights is overrated. Its like they want me to book in advance or something...
<philipballew> what do they want me to do, plan ahead?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-26
<markdud> dragon ping
<BotenAnna> lol
<markdud> i got irc working thru webchat.freenode
<markdud> super buggy. mildly works. sorta.
<BotenAnna> irssi + screen
<ryaxnb> markdud, neeed help?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-18
<philipballew> grantbow, around?
<philipballew> grantbow, consider yourself pm'd!!!
<bkerensa> pleia2: I am doing a Xubuntu class this week in Portland... Wanted to know what you think the most popular backup software is for XFCE?
<grantbow> philipballew: consder yourself pm'd back :-)
<pleia2> bkerensa: I haven't a clue :) re: xubuntu backup utility
<philipballew> pleia2, Can I make a global jam part of our loco is it takes place just outside out ca?
<philipballew> trying to get a joint loco effort going
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-19
<grantbow> is anyone from the sf-lug.org meeting online?
<nhaines> Well, this should be exciting.  9 more minutes.  :)
<nhaines> jono: am I going to be able to easily restore Android 4.2.2 to my Galaxy Nexus after SCALE?
<Darkwing> nhaines: Is there a live stream of any conf that you know of?
<nhaines> Darkwing: I find out in 8 minutes.
<nhaines> To my dismay 30 minutes ago, http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet doesn't work.  ;)
<darthrobot> [404] Title: [Ubuntu | Page not found | Ubuntu]
<Darkwing> nhaines: Restoring to anydroid is actually easy... I've been going back and forth with my Nexus 7 between Ubuntu and Android.
<Darkwing> *Android
<Darkwing> It's just re-flashing the firmware with fastboot.
<nhaines> I'd be happier if the Ubuntu tool did it for me.  But I'm sure I'll be able to figure it out.  :)
<Darkwing> I can help you though it if needed.
<nhaines> I *think* my 4.2.1 firmware is the full OS.
<nhaines> Darkwing: thanks.
<Darkwing> What version of the galaxy nexus do you have?
<Darkwing> I have the verizon version... I'm worried that it isn't going to work on mine because of the CDMA/4GLTE chip
<nhaines> GSM version.
<nhaines> And no, yours won't work.  :)
<Darkwing> I'll have to port it from AOSP (Android Open Source Project) and patch Ubuntu on the phone I think
<nhaines> Well, it might work but no radio.
<Darkwing> I'll write a patch I think.
<Darkwing> Would be nice if they relied on the flashed radios... That would make it clean throughout for all radio types.
<nhaines> Aaaand... ubuntu.com hates life.
 * Darkwing watches as ubuntu.com bandwitch goes to... you know what
<Darkwing> *Bandwidth
<Darkwing> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet is live
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu on tablets | Ubuntu]
<nhaines> "SideStage" isn't unique to Ubuntu but is probably the best thing about Windows 8.
<Darkwing> So, no real information other that design layout...
<nhaines> Plus integration information.
<philipballew> It's just one more product I dont have the money or need for.
<Darkwing> It's interesting...
<Darkwing> I have a Nexus 7 and a galaxy nexus so, maybe if they release images for the nexus line I'll be able to test more
<nhaines> philipballew: you don't need a phone?
<philipballew> nhaines, I tend to be a "dumb phone" person
<nhaines> I definitely can't say the minimal Unity design aesthetic didn't translate superbly to phone and tablet.
<philipballew> yes, it is nice across all platforms.
<nhaines> I was hoping that the tablet experience would be more PC-like, but perhaps it will be easy to adapt desktop apps.
<nhaines> Guess I'm memorizing all the press kits before the weekend: http://www.ubuntu.com/2013/02/press-pack-ubuntu-tablet
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu phone press pack | Ubuntu]
<philipballew> nhaines, yeah, thats the hard part. We all need to know some stuff about this since everyones gonna wanna know about it
<nhaines> philipballew: if we have a demo system at the booth that's going to be driving videos or slides, then we'll want to grab the tablet and phone vids.
<philipballew> were gonna have two computers, I think one should be to have people play with, and the other to show some demo videos.
<philipballew> so nhaines I guess I will find some nce ubuntu videos
<philipballew> I still see no reason to care.
<nhaines> Well, it makes the Ubuntu mobile SDK a lot more powerful and critical.
<nhaines> And it validates Canonical's stated design goals with Unity.
<nhaines> Oh, Ubunru for tablets hits Thursday too.
<Darkwing> Whoot. dual booting Android and Ubuntu on my Nexus 7
<Torikun> ubuntu was so slow on the n7, how you like it Darkwing
<Darkwing> Firing up... It's okay so far. I'm a KDE user so I'm concentrating on that...
<Darkwing> Or rather, working on getting Kubuntu Active running correctly
<Torikun> ah ok
<grantbow> Darkwing: cool!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-20
<bkerensa> nhaines: when people ask about apps what are you going to tell them?
<bkerensa> :)
<nhaines> bkerensa: I'm not sure I understand the question.  I'll be showing off the preview core apps and talking about the mobile SDK.
<SteevB> Anyone know where the best parking is at for scale?
<akk> I know the hotel parking is awful, but never found an alternative.
<SteevB> Interesting. Hopefully I can find a better alternative by friday.
<sagaci> Hi all, I've also asked in u-uds in regards to accommodation costs of UDS for the week (5 nights). If anyone has a ballpark figure of the cost, even rough estimates from UDS-Q, it would be appreciated
<raevol> where's the phililipballew when you need him
<bkerensa> raevol: I'm sure someone could find accommodation in the Bay Area for about $450-500 a week if they booked in advance and did it as one stay... Its not going to be nice probably Holiday Inn or some no name place
<bkerensa> :)
<Torikun> Another dropbox alternative launched today: https://www.copy.com/price/
<darthrobot> Title: [Pricing - Copy]
<raevol> bkerensa: huh?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-21
<grantbow> Check out dvlug.org for a podcast with pleia2 about Ubuntu Women :-)
<akk> yay pleia2
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, February 24th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> grantbow: cool, thanks
<raevol> philipballew:
<raevol> philililililililipballew
<philipballew> raevol, knock knock
<raevol> hey
<raevol> man
<philipballew> yes
<raevol> are you busy?
<philipballew> man
<philipballew> im free
<raevol> man
<raevol> ok
<raevol> can i call you?
<philipballew> call away
<raevol> CALL INBOUND
 * philipballew waits
 * philipballew hears phone ring
<pleia2> philipballew: re: "Can I make a global jam part of our loco is it takes place just outside out ca?" no, it should be made with their loco, there isn't yet a mechanism to do multi-loco events
<pleia2> and just because you're there doesn't make it a california event ;)
<raevol> call completed successfully
<raevol> for anyone who was wondering
 * pleia2 edgeofseat
<philipballew> pleia2, I was going to try to make it a "multi loco event" but I guess that is not an option.
<pleia2> philipballew: you can advertise it as such, but the loco.ubuntu.com site itself doesn't allow for it (I tested code for it a while back, but it never got merged)
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/957/detail/ is the magical event we tested with
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetup with members from the FL LoCo | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> alas :(
<philipballew> pleia2, ah, I see. It just seems like for me it would work great since I live right next to another loco
<philipballew> we can meet up in mexico sometimes, and ca sometimes
<philipballew> one day
<pleia2> MX is a really active team so you won't have a problem getting them to add it to their loco.ubuntu.com page :)
<raevol> i have no passport :(
<pleia2> then just email the california team to let us know!
<pleia2> raevol: should get one, passports are lovely!
<raevol> so i hear :(
<philipballew> I need to renew mine in a little while
<Corey> pleia2: SCaLE this year?
<pleia2> Corey: si, flying out this evening
<Corey> Sweet!
<Corey> So I'll probably see you tomorrow?
<pleia2> Corey: yep, I'm doing an Ubuntu on the Cloud talk for ubucon
<pleia2> don't get to close though, I have a cold :)
<pleia2> s/to/too
<Corey> pleia2: Yeah, I picked one up at FOSDEM that I'm only now getting over.
<Corey> I also just finished a work trip to Georgia at 1AM today, so I'm going through decontamination to prove I didn't come back racist.
<Corey> If so I'll have no choice but to quit my job and join the LAPD. :-(
<pleia2> oh dear :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-22
<pleia2> hello philipballew :)
<pleia2> we are very friendly!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-23
<Darkwing> How is SCALE?
<grantbow> dvlug.org meeting in Walnut Creek has concluded - see you all tomorrow at the Hilton LAX :-)
<philipballew> grantbow, up?
<nhaines> philipballew: what time are you setting up tomorrow?
<philipballew> nhaines, gonna get down to the booth at 8am. some of it is already set up
<nhaines> philipballew: okay.
<philipballew> sweet!
<grantbow> philipballew: great work today!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-24
<Torikun> anyone good with iptables herE?
<akk> I wish I were ... or knew anybody who was that I could pounce on. :)
<Torikun> what is your question?
<Torikun> Maybe i can help
<Torikun> My question is that I drop all incoming connections and allow certian ports. I added rules to block China. does it batter on the order?
<akk> I have: laptop on wi-fi, Raspberry Pi connected to laptop via crossover ethernet cable.
<akk> I want: a reliable setup so that laptop can ssh to pi, and pi can gateway through laptop.
<akk> I have a script I cobbled together from stuff I found on the web, that works sometimes but not always.
<akk> I have no idea how to debug it when it fails.
<Torikun> all you have to do is forward over right
<Torikun> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE #openvpn
<Torikun> that is what I do to bridge my openvpn network
<akk> Here's what I do now: https://github.com/akkana/scripts/blob/master/masq
<darthrobot> Title: [scripts/masq at master · akkana/scripts · GitHub]
<Torikun> looks too complicated
<akk> What I'd *really* like to do is: same setup, but have pi think it's on 192.168.1 (even if laptop already is) instead of 192.168.0
<akk> but I've gotten the impression that's not possible.
<Torikun> openvpn may be a workaround
<Torikun> or dhcp server on laptop
<akk> I had the impression there was no way for the laptop to have both its wlan0 and its eth0 on 192.168.1.
<Torikun> if laptop is a dhcp server, the pi will get 192.168.1.x
<Torikun> or you can just use the forward command I posted and try to see if it will get dhcp address from your router
<akk> So just by setting up DHCP, it'll broadcast dhcp over both interfaces, and be happy with both interfaces on the same network number?
<Torikun> you can have it broadcast on eth only
<Torikun> since it is connected to the pi right
<akk> Yes, of course I'd want to do that (not give out dhcp over wi-fi)
<akk> but it wouldn't mind both interfaces on the same network with dhcp, even though it won't allow it without dhcp?
<akk> I don't understand why having a dhcp server fixes that problem.
<Torikun> so the pi will pull a 192.168.1.x address
<akk> So if I'm on wi-fi with wlan0 as 192.168.1.42 or whatever, I can just ifconfig eth0 to 192.168.1.200 (same network) and get away with it?
<akk> When I've tried that before, I always found that wlan0 stopped working
<Torikun> no
<akk> I assume because it didn't know how to route to the outside any more.
<Torikun> the iptables rule I posted is the best and easiest way
<Torikun> i have no issues with it on my Raspberry PI openvpn box
<akk> So I just need that one rule, plus a dhcp server?
<Torikun> https://code.google.com/p/mephistobackup/source/browse/branches/server/firewall
<akk> Why do I need the dhcp server -- can't the pi have a fixed address?
<darthrobot> Title: [firewall - mephistobackup - Mephisto Backup Utility for Linux - Google Project Hosting]
<Torikun> you might wanna try forwarding the interface to another interface or look at my NAT rules
<bkerensa> pleia2: if you have a chance at Scale could you take a photo of the Mozilla booth for me? I just want to see how it turned out
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-17
<nhaines> Huh, I upgraded to 'trusty', but everything runs perfectly, it's still super stable, and there's no discernable difference.
<nhaines> THAT'S IT I'M SWITCHING TO ARCH!
<nhaines> Also I'm going to harass Jono about Ubuntu Business Remix in his Q&A tomorrow and if I don't like the answer I'm going to harass him at SCALE.
<rww> what is ubuntu business remix
<ianorlin> although there is an lubuntu remix called lxle
<nhaines> rww: it's a remix of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (there was also a 11.10 "preview) that comes with games, IM, and social networking stuffs removed and VMWare View, Adobe Flash Player, OpenJDK 6, and I think a couple other things installed by default.
<nhaines> rww: It's a base image that a business can build on, provided they downloaded it within a few months after they announced it because then Canonical removed all references to it from ubuntu.com and pretended it never happened.
<rww> ah
<pleia2> yeah, it was weird
<nhaines> It's basically what I'd like to offer to local small businesses, except for the "no longer exists" thing.
<toddc> nhaines: I have a copy it should not be too hard easy to do remix the packages and update to 14.04
<nhaines> nhaines: I have a copy too, but it's illegal for me to redistribute.  Like to small businesses.  :)
<rww> wouldn't it be rather easy to just make a metapackage to replace ubuntu-desktop? i don't see why this needs to be a whole separate thing
<nhaines> rww: because convenience.
<rww> how hard is it to make an Ubuntu CD that installs somethingelse-desktop instead of ubuntu-desktop?
<rww> (serious question, I have no idea)
<nhaines> rww: not particularly.
<toddc> remastersys I toyed it with but no idea if it leagle to repackage
<ianorlin> I was wondering what if someone put a metapackage in a ppa?
<rww> i vaguely remember there being some way of automating package selection on debian-installer, too
<ianorlin> isn't that only in expert mode
<nhaines> Now I have trusty running on my Nexus 5!  :D
<pleia2> nice
<nhaines> pleia2: now it is not the best phone ever only in that there is absolutely no sound support.  <3
<pleia2> doh :)
<nhaines> I'm going to flash the latest image and see what happens though.  This one's from the 7th but I think newer ones are working much better.  :)
<nhaines> Gorgeous display, and silky smooth.  No lag at all, unlike the Galaxy Nexus!
<nhaines> This is basically how Ubuntu on my Nexus 5 is going right now: http://xkcd.com/644/
<darthrobot> Title: [xkcd: Surgery]
<raevol> day off from work means finishing (hopefully) my openmw talk...
<pleia2> "write all the slides" is on my list
<raevol> haha. i' almost done with slides, want to make them a bit prettier, but that's kind of optional i guess...
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-18
<celesteh> Hey, I have a friend on santa cruz who needs help getting ubuntu on her new laptop. Is there a group around there who can help her?
<nhaines> Ubuntu On-Air is up and running.  2 minute delay, possibly.
<nhaines> Jono sees my nick and immediately knows my first name, and since I only see him once every two years I'm flattered but amazed.  :P
<blitz> is it nhai
<blitz> the esteemed Nhai Nes
<nhaines> Haha, yes, I am the infamous Nhai Nes.
<pleia2> better than playa two
<blitz> The talented mr. ripley 2 feat. Nhai Nes
<blitz> :the electric boogaloo
<pleia2> ++
<nhaines> Does anyone want name badge templates for SCALE?
<nhaines> (By which I mean "for Ubuntu")
<rww> nhaines: yes please
<nhaines> Huh, I thought I had svgs somewhere... but apparently not?
<nhaines> Okay, I'm going to have to put name badges on my task list.  Maybe tomorrow.  But it's pretty trivial.
<nhaines> I'm going to be listening to the Ubuntu handset announcements tomorrow and preparing a fact sheet for SCALE volunteers, because guess what everyone's going to want to know?
<nhaines> Also, who knows anything about the SCALE booth this year?
<rww> i do
<rww> philip send me the PDF thing with the details
<nhaines> rww: that's the same every year though.  Although I do forget which booth we're in.
<nhaines> rww: who's organizing the booth?
<rww> in terms of directing how it's set up?
<nhaines> And being there and yeah.
<rww> I have a bunch of stuff for it, so me if nobody else steps up.
<bkerensa> nhaines: oh you are awesome
<rww> s/steps up/decided they want to do it/
<bkerensa> nhaines: almost forgot name tags
<nhaines> bkerensa: not that the SCALE ones aren't nice but we can do better.  :)
<bkerensa> nhaines: https://wiki.mozilla.org/File:Gear-200155755.jpg
<darthrobot> Title: [File:Gear-200155755.jpg - MozillaWiki]
<bkerensa> thats what we use sometimes
<ianorlin> things is I don't know unity well and am nto sure I would be most helpful at the booth
<nhaines> ianorlin: what do you know well?  You can talk about that.  :)  Or you can just hang out and see what's involved and see if you feel more comfortable. :)
<ianorlin> I want to go to some of the talks though
<ianorlin> hard to bleive really only started last June
<nhaines> rww: the designs I have are simple: orange http://ubuntuone.com/7doev0ZIJ6o3xdMW7HFFLO and white http://ubuntuone.com/5x3wGfF4Un1jGkWkMXNCC5
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [128476]
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [107846]
<nhaines> ianorlin: it doesn't take long.  :)
<ianorlin> yes lot easier than finding a job
<bkerensa> pleia2: shiny thing http://i.imgur.com/uZuQLyF.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [375228]
<nhaines> pleia2: so will you be at the Ubuntu booth at SCALE the entire time you're not speaking?
<nhaines> pleia2: you can sleep under the booth tables behind the tablecloths.
<pleia2> nhaines: I don't think I'm doing much booth duty at all
<pleia2> bkerensa: how does the tail stay up? :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: its a mystery much like what the fox says
<pleia2> hah
<bkerensa> which should be playing at the Mozilla booth if I'm able to fit my BT speaker into my carryon
<bkerensa> pleia2: you should be sure to stop by and pick up some swag and entire our giveaway for splendid swag :D
<bkerensa> !s/entire/enter
<darthrobot> bkerensa: Error: "s/entire/enter" is not a valid command.
<EureCA> Factoid s/entire/enter not found
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-19
<nhaines> rww: if there aren't any booth layout plans, could you send me the SCALE PDF so I can see the booth location?  I'll look at the supply list and work something out.
<pleia2> nhaines: sec, let me see what I can come up ith
<pleia2> with
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks!
<rww> pleia2: I magiced the SCaLE PDF up for him
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale12x?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=booths_scale12x.png
<darthrobot> Title: [attachment:booths_scale12x.png of CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale12x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> linked to the wiki
<pleia2> now everyone can have it :)
<pleia2> (just the map, not the whole pdf, obviously!)
<rww> we're booth 17, so top-left corner of second block down on the left
<nhaines> Bad news: we're in the back.  Good news: we have a corner booth.  So usually we can drop the outer rail, put tables along the back and inside wall, and have an open layout.  Very, very sucessful in the past.
<rww> we were in the back last time I was at SCaLE, didn't seem to hurt much
<rww> i am pleased with corner
<nhaines> rww: corner is much more beneficial than back is bad.
<rww> indeed
<nhaines> Anyway, dropping the outside rail gives us more room to aim the catapult at the Mint and Fedora booths.
<rww> there's a mint booth? god help us
<rww> there isn't a mint booth, fortunately :OP
<rww> nhaines: what's that semi-open thing to the left of our booth?
<nhaines> rww: just some kind of supply closet, I think.  It's not actually open.
<rww> boo
<Corey> Where should I Food in san francisco?
<Corey> pleia2: WHERE FOOD?!
<pleia2> Corey: still in town?
<Corey> pleia2: Nope, but back again.
<pleia2> haha
<Corey> I head south for SCaLE tomorrow night.
<pleia2> I have no plans, so I'm happy to seek food with you if you want
<Corey> Where were you thinking?
<Corey> And can we grab MJ this time, or is he off slaving away in the data mines?
<pleia2> who knows! staying where you were before?
<Corey> Indeed!
 * ianorlin already is south
<pleia2> he's got a friend in town this week, so they're off having fun w/o me :(
<Corey> Holy crap.
<Corey> MJ has friends? *rimshot*
<pleia2> he had to fly her in from boston
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> ok, let me think
<pleia2> been to burger bar in union square?
<Corey> The restaurant in the hotel is great if you're into uninspired food with extortionate pricing.
<pleia2> it's tastey, they have fancy burgers
<Corey> pleia2: Sit-down place, or grab-n-go?
<Corey> Oh, if you've not discovered Katana yet, OH MY GOD
<pleia2> Corey: sit down
<pleia2> not heard of katana
 * ianorlin is hungry now
<pleia2> (aside from the slicing weapon)
<pleia2> ianorlin: hehe
<Corey> pleia2: Oh my stars!
<Corey> http://www.yelp.com/biz/katana-ya-san-francisco
<darthrobot> [403] Title: [403 Forbidden]
<Corey> Ooh. Darthrobot got told to go pound sand by yelp.
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> katana looks good
<Corey> It's AWESOME but always busy.
<pleia2> hehe
<Corey> (I know it's a bit nutty to rave about a ramen joint, but...)
<pleia2> well, if we decide it's too busy there are always 400 other food places right near it
<Corey> Good point.
<Corey> Want to meet at my hotel lobby then wander over? Gotta get the fitbit steps in!
<Corey> Oh, anyone else here up to join us?
<Corey> Gareth: Forget SCaLE, come get ramen with us in SF!
<pleia2> lol
 * ianorlin needs to start getting up earlier
<pleia2> ok, putting my work into a state I can leave it in, meet you in lobby at 7?
<Corey> Works well.
<Corey> I just sent Gareth his much-delayed slides for my upscale talk, I think I'm ready to rock.
<pleia2> cool, see you soon
<Gareth> Corey: bit a drive for ramen :)
<nhaines> Gareth: on the ohter hand, it *is* ramen.  :)
<Corey> Gareth: But worth it.
<Corey> Gareth: You can either fly like an eagle, or drive like a peasant.
<Corey> And now I'm off to meet pleia2 for ramen.
 * Gareth snaps a wet towel at Yasumoto 
<Yasumoto> Gareth: yow!
<Gareth> :)
 * ianorlin is still hungry
<Gareth> Yasumoto: how have you been?
<rww> Gareth: hrm. If I did my SCaLE registration a bit wrong, is that a you thing or a someone else thing?
<rww> I paid for it instead of using the LoCo code because I forgot there was going to be a LoCo code, and also I think it says something other than "Community Member / Ubuntu California" for my job title and location
<rww> actually, "rww on freenode / Ubuntu California" would work better, I always miss not having an IRC nick on those badge things
<Gareth> rww: I can update it so you're an exhibitor, if thats what your asking.
<rww> yes that, sorry
<Gareth> no worries.
<Gareth> rww: when did you purchase your pass?
<Gareth> nm. found you.
<rww> ah, good, because I can't find the email o.O
<Gareth> updated.
<rww> thanks :)
<rww> who's organizing keysigning this year? Phil Dibowitz?
<nhaines> I can't even remember what my badge says.
<nhaines> Probably "Project Member / Ubuntu"
<rww> I think I went a bit loopy and put my actual job info on there. can't remember
<ianorlin> I can't remember either
<Gareth> rww: Not Phil.  Aaron Toponce.
<rww> ah, nice
<Yasumoto> Gareth: good! keeping rather busy up here, how've you been? :)
<Gareth> Yasumoto: good good.  a bit busy myself :)
<Yasumoto> heh, yah I bet :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Gareth: do you have any experience bringing lanyards and buttons as carryon in a backpack by chance?
<bkerensa> TSA doesn't list either but I don't want to be stuck leaving 500 of each at airport
<raevol> firefox was using 200% of my cpu (4-core) so i closed it
<raevol> and now it's using 300%....
<pleia2> bkerensa: shouldn't be a problem
<pleia2> I haven't done it, but lanyards are fine and I can't imagine they'd get grumpy about pins
<Corey> Gareth: Ooh, Aaron is going to be at SCaLE?
<Corey> bkerensa: Where are you flying from?
<pleia2> Corey: next time, less whiskey
<Corey> pleia2: Train harder!
<pleia2> haha
 * pleia2 drinks more water
<Gareth> Corey: seems that way. :)
<pleia2> lost my grandmother this morning, if anyone needs any last minute scale things... I am probably not the best to ask, head isn't on straight
<pleia2> (and yes, I'm still coming)
<blitz> sorry to hear that
<pleia2> thanks
<Corey> pleia2: My condolences.
<pleia2> thanks Corey
 * ianorlin seems likes he missed major sad news
<Gareth> pleia2: so sorry to hear that :(
<pleia2> ianorlin: lost my grandmother this morning
<pleia2> Gareth: thanks
<ianorlin> that is never good
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-20
<pleia2> Gareth: think you can toss my gpg key in my registration? (as a speaker, I didn't register because it said I was automagically :))
<pleia2> F1A1 2FEF 82A5 666C F9A4 A748 2FC7 6319 BC23 49FC
<nhaines> pleia2: he needs the key type and strength too. :)
<pleia2> heh
<Corey> pleia2: I did this for the last two years. This year I'm going drinking instead.
<Gareth> pleia2: can you email me details?  fingerprint, type of key and size.
<nhaines> ha!
<Gareth> right. what nhaines said :)
<nhaines> I should probably do the keysigning too, especially since my business cards are misprinted.
<nhaines> Meant to fix that in time for the conference but it snuck up on me.
<ianorlin> not sure I am that enthustaic about keysigning
<nhaines> I basically never use GPG, except for maybe (maybe) development.
<nhaines> But since I'm overdue to upgrade my key....
<nhaines> My mom was mad at me for waking up the cat.
<nhaines> I said he was awake and she said he was sleeping.
<nhaines> I told her he never sleeps; he only waits.
<Corey> nhaines: That's a cat all right...
<Corey> nhaines: You still live at home?
 * ianorlin still does
<nhaines> Corey: not "still," but "again."  In any case, she's recovering from surgery so I'm helping out.
<ianorlin> http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale12x/speakers/philip-ballew why is access denied?
<darthrobot> [403] Title: [Access denied | SCALE 12x]
<rww> hrm
<rww> is 2048/RSA still fine for gnupg or should i go make a new 4096 key
<nhaines> rww: the NSA says yes.
<nhaines> Okay, I have new branding style Ubuntu name badges available.
<nhaines> If you hate ink, use this one: http://ubuntuone.com/2xaFfWNLayqHB51i6XbuJS
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/svg+xml] Size: [9245]
<nhaines> If you love ink, use this: http://ubuntuone.com/14pGP3wjSQnOlHq2Im5BdC
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/svg+xml] Size: [9266]
<rww> i should change the color to brown for nostalgias
<nhaines> rww: most assuredly not.  :)
<jyo> pleia2, Corey: yeah, Burger Bar is solid. There's a nice hole-in-the-wall Thai place, Chabaa, at 420 Geary that I really grok.
<raevol> scalescalescalescalescalescalescalescalescalescalescalescale
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I get on an airplane in a bit, I should pack!
<raevol> :D
<nhaines> I just need to pack anyway!  :o
<ianorlin> is there an easy way to ride the bus to scale?
<ianorlin> because that would be cheaper than paying for parking
<nhaines> ianorlin: it should be *possible*.  Google Maps might be your friend.  Where are you staying?
<ianorlin> my house in Torrance
<ianorlin> I know there is a bus to LAX is there a way from bus center
<ianorlin> thing is don't really know anyone to carpool with
<nhaines> You could always make a friend.  :)
<Corey> pleia2: Did Ricardo email you?
<bkerensa_LA> ubuntulog: go home your drunk
<Corey> As the network crashes into the sea...
<Corey> Is anyone at the Hilton yet?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-21
<raevol> where is philililillip when you need him...
<ianorlin> hmm what should I take to scale
 * MarkDude suggests bringing numerous penguins
<ianorlin> no one would freak out if I took a backpack to scale right?
<Corey> Ahoy!
<Corey> Time for me to go stalk the SCaLE hallways...
<ianorlin> Yay at scale
<ianorlin> although is this just other people's bouncers on here or are they not on irc at lunch at scale
<Corey> I didn't realize bkerensa was a big deal, but apparently so.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-22
<rww> nhaines: overachiever :P
<rww> jono said, "how many of you have been broadly interested in ubuntu phone"
<rww> nhaines puts his ubuntu phone in the air
<mikestewart> rww ubuntu phone?
<rww> mikestewart: yeah, nhaines put https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch on his phone
<darthrobot> Title: [Touch - Ubuntu Wiki]
 * ianorlin is at scale and wonders what I should do
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-23
 * ianorlin is enjoying scale so far
<nhaines> ianorlin: what's your favorite thing so far, and why is it the Ubuntu booth?
<ianorlin> the ubuntu booth was loud though
<ianorlin> I liked the talks
<nhaines> There are some pretty fantastic talks out there.  I'm just sad I don't get to see any of them so far.  :)
<nhaines> Ubucon was super though.
 * ianorlin knows
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group (BerkeleyLUG) ... yes, meeting officially starts at noon, run's 'till 3pm http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67  have books, etc. too: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/berkeleylug/eyCKK6St3_A  even Ubuntu in print and electronic forms
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
<darthrobot`> Title: [Google Groups]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-17
<ianorlin> nhaines, any more plans on the booth?
<pleia2> it's weird to be living in the future, only people around are the europeans and they're all eating pancakes today
<MarkDude> I heard those folks are really into pancakes. I think youre missing the 'beer isnt just for breakfast anymore' part of it pleia2
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: do you know if there are still exhibitor passes available?
<ianorlin> DonkeyHotei not sure ask nhianes
<DonkeyHotei> do you have a cell phone number for him?
<ianorlin> yes
<DonkeyHotei> i don't
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: the volunteering timeslots on the wiki don't seem to be in need of more people, but if any can actually use someone more, lemme know and i'll add myself. the only time i know for a fact i cannot contribute is teardown. i will be offline when you see this, so you may text or call me, /msg nickserv info DonkeyHotei
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-18
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: can you please text me nhaines's number? /msg nickserv info DonkeyHotei
<DonkeyHotei> i will be offline for a while
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: available?
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: yup.
<DonkeyHotei> MarkDude: will you be at scale?
<MarkDude> Nope
<MarkDude> I do however have a Geeknic on Ides of March
 * MarkDude wants DonkeyHotei to attend
<MarkDude> And others of course
<philipballew> I was really excited when I found out that nhaines was treating everyone to a round at the bar this weekend. Such a good person that nhaines is!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-19
<nhaines> Haha, not me!  But everyone can have an honey/herb Ricola throat drop.
<pleia2> is there an ubucon schedule anywhere? (was going to tweet about it from the -ca accounts, but can't find)
<nhaines> pleia2: yes there is  :)
<nhaines> https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/13x/schedule/friday
<darthrobot> Title: [Friday, February 20, 2015 | SCALE 13x]
<nhaines> Century Cd
<pleia2> aha! thanks :)
<nhaines> No prob.  :)  Plus I talked to Richard Gaskin half an hour ago.  Canonical sent Ubucon a ton of shirts.  So everyone attending gets a free shirt!  :)
<pleia2> sweet
<pleia2> alright, did an ubucon tweet/fb/g+, I'll do one about the booth tomorrow or so
<nhaines> pleia2: you should fly out to SCALE, visit Ubucon, and fly back!
<nhaines> Ooh yay.  :)
<pleia2> I'm exactly 12 hours off from california, Oman conference ends today (Thursday) and I'm flying all day Friday
<nhaines> Just in time to be there to help with the booth!
<pleia2> if I could have made it back for Ubucon I would have considered scale
<pleia2> my jetlagged brain and Siamese cat would never forgive me :)
<nhaines> It's going to be a really fun tiem this year.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> Well I know we'll all miss you.
<pleia2> this conference in Oman is pretty amazing, nice to see a very well funded FOSS conference and about half the audience being female
<nhaines> Oh that's fantastic.  :D
<pleia2> yeah, nice change from fosdem (which was pretty much the opposite :))
<pleia2> anyway, time for breakfast!
<nhaines> Hmm, Jono talks from 11 to noon at Ubucon.... maybe I can go to lunch with him, buy him a beer, and then palm his Ubuntu phone while he's drinking.
<pleia2> best of luck as you all continue your scale prep :) get some rest
<nhaines> Thanks!  I... think I might have rest scheduled in somewhere... on Monday I think.  ;)
<pleia2> hehe, figures
<nhaines> Bon appetit!
<ianorlin2> might end up needing a ride to scale if anyone has my dad is mad now and complaining about me
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin2: if you haven't been able to arrange a ride, phone me, /msg nickserv info DonkeyHotei
<ianorlin> anyone esle at scale yet
<pleia2> there we go, tweeted about the booth, and rt-ed jono's tweet about his ubucon talk
<pleia2> flying all day today (it's Friday here, will be Friday still when I land at 7pm in San Francisco), so I expect to be a pile of jetlagged mush all weekend
<pleia2> so, have fun everyone :) I hope to see many pictures!
<blitz> ianorlin is scale at moscone?
<pleia2> scale is in los angeles
<blitz> oh, wait what
<blitz> well, I can't stop in then
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: hi, where are you?
<ianorlin> in lobby across from the stairs
<ianorlin> at a table
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: my s.o. had a diabetic crash on the second floor and we had to drive back to our room. i thought booth setup was today at 1pm but nhaines texted me it's tomorrow at 1pm but he'll stage it tonight
<ianorlin> ah didn't bring my stuff as he saiud it was reomrow
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: did you drive?
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> dad changed his mind
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: did you get dropped off, or are you parked?
<ianorlin> parked
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: in the hilton garage?
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> I got there early
<DonkeyHotei> bummer
<ianorlin> why?
<DonkeyHotei> the garage has no in/out privs except for people staying there, i can't park there again till tomorrow
<ianorlin> ah you wanted me to give you a ride back
<DonkeyHotei> depends
<DonkeyHotei> if i end up coming back there today, which is a big if, i would need to share a ride
<DonkeyHotei> btw, get the validation coupon for the garage each day
 * ianorlin understands
 * ianorlin stil hasn't seen nihagines
<ianorlin> nhaines
<DonkeyHotei> yeah he's not at the hilton
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-20
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: are you still at the hilton?
<ianorlin> yes
<elky> ianorlin: how is everything going so far? nhaines hasn't imploded yet i hope
<rww> nhaines outsources his im/explosions to Kerbal Space Program
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: how late are you guys gonna be playing smash bros?
<rww> until RMS appears in their room and scolds them for playing non-free games on DRM platforms
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin2: how late are you guys gonna be playing smash bros?
<ianorlin> nhianes ping I tihnk I ended forgetting my phone
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: hi
<DonkeyHotei> Where are you?
<ianorlin> in jonos talk
<ianorlin> near tyhe door and slef parking sold out
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: i'm in john mark walker's talk atm
<DonkeyHotei> Jono's talk is over in ten min, this one another 15 after that
<DonkeyHotei> I still haven't figured out how lunch is supposed to be handled
<DonkeyHotei> I plugged my laptop in at the ubu booth but now my phone is showing low batt
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: come by room los angeles c after jono's talk
<ianorlin> ok
<ianorlin> might need to find nathan for stuff for booth
<DonkeyHotei> Is he already here?
<ianorlin> I don't know
<DonkeyHotei> I think booth setup is during philip's talk, which my s.o. is slated to attend
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-21
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: i can't blame you for ditching the booth, the expo floor is a madhouse. where are you now?
<ianorlin> I know it is
<ianorlin> how many people are there now
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: atm most people seem to have wandered away but the expo floor as a whole still has plenty. are you in a session?
<ianorlin> yes
<pleia2> lmk if you want me to tweet/social media anything, been doing some generic tweets about coming by the booth ;)
<MarkDude> ALL Hail Tux the Magnificent? pleia2 :D
<pleia2> hah, I meant scale-focused :)
<pleia2> heading off for $meal now
<MarkDude> Fair enough :D
<ianorlin> hmm booth almost always seems likie tons of people at it
<rww> not surprised, we're pretty popular every year
<pleia2> ianorlin: any photos so far? :)
<ianorlin> yes but haven't uploaded them yet
 * pleia2 nods
<elky> i haven'
<elky> t seen a word from nhaines
<elky> does he still have hair?
<ianorlin> yes
<elky> good to hear
<elky> i suppose he's been tweeting instead of here or something
<elky> or not
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-22
<ianorlin> nhaines elky pleia2 I got  a picture of jono bacon on paper on piece of chopsticks at the weakest geek what should I do with this picture
<elky> i have no idea what you're saying
<ianorlin> it is a funny even at the evening at scale
<elky> that doesn't help me comprehend :P
<elky> what does "on paper on piece of chopsticks" mean? you broke a chopstick and put it under a piece of paper and jono stepped on it?
<ianorlin> no  a picture of jono head on chopsticks
<elky> oh.
<ianorlin> argh didn't come out that well
<elky> assuming it's not just jono fanboying and is somehow ubuntu related, maybe it could go on the twitbookplusses
<elky> twitbookplusagrams? i haven't really looked in to what we have
<elky> oh wait, do you mean as a prize, you received a cutout of his head stuck to a stick?
<ianorlin> no it was sort of a joke
<ianorlin> weakest geek isn't serious
<elky> oh. i still don't know what to do with it
<ianorlin> this is youtube for last years https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6fADSBtbYA
<darthrobot> Title: [The Weakest Geek at SCALE 12x - YouTube]
<b-yeezi> anyone at SCALE?
<pleia2> several folks here are at the ubuntu booth
<b-yeezi> awesome. couldnt make it today, but watching it on LAS
<b-yeezi> next year im so there
<pleia2> I couldn't make it this year either, next year it is!
<pleia2> it's my favorite open source conference, was sorry to miss it
<b-yeezi> how does vlc for android compare to mxplayer?
<b-yeezi> sorry wrong chat
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group - noon-3p @ Bobby G's http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-02-28
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group (BerkeleyLUG) http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/ noon-3pm @ Bobby G's Pizzeria
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings – BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-02-20
<nhaines> Meeting time coming up!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Feb 20 03:00:35 2017 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Hi everyone!  Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for February 19th!
<nhaines> Today's agenda is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17February19
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17February19 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> This is our last meeting before UbuCon Summit and SCALE!
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> UbuCon Summit is March 2nd and 3rd, and we have some great speakers.
<nhaines> The schedule is published here: http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/schedule/
<darthrobot> Title: [Schedule | UbuCon portal]
<pleia2> o/
<nhaines> The event is free with your SCALE registration and we will be having a Thursday night party at Porto Alegre Churrascaria with free drinks and light food, just like last year.
<pleia2> is that the final schedule? I can tweet about it and stuff? :)
<nhaines> Yes it is.  : )
<pleia2> great
<nhaines> Carl Richell from System 76 will be giving the keynote, and they will be making product announcements!!
<pleia2> exciting :)
<nhaines> Yes!  And they won't tell me what they are ahead of time, haha.
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> And of course, SCALE is from March 2nd through March 5th.  It's looking really great!
<nhaines> http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/15x
<darthrobot> Title: [SCALE 15x | 15x]
<lynorian> yeah it seems to get closer and closer every year
<nhaines> The price goes up to $90 on Wednesday, so don't wait to register!  The coupon code UBNTU will get you 50% off, so feel free to share that with everyone.
<pleia2> \o/
<nhaines> But that's not all!  If you volunteer at the booth for at least one shift, I will pay for your full expo pass.  By which I mean SCALE will pay!
<lynorian> ok were do I sign up
<nhaines> We do need some more volunteers, so please email me if you can spend time at the booth.  We promise to let you escape to eat lunch and wander the expo floor or see any talks you're dying to see.
<nhaines> Sign up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale15x
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale15x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Or email me at nhaines@ubuntu.com if you can't edit the page, and give me the information in the volunteers table.
<nhaines> Just like last year, Canonical's booth is next to ours and their plan is to just combine the booth spaces and let us run it.  So gigantic thanks to Canonical again!
<nhaines> They're also sponsoring UbuCon Summit and the coffee and muffin service.
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> mm coffee and muffin
<pleia2> except I'll be down the hallway all day (except for my talk!) the first day running the open source infra event
<nhaines> We're still rounding up devices for the booth, but we'll have computers and phones running Ubuntu and I think we're going to get a Nextcloud Box that runs Ubuntu Core.  :)
<pleia2> I'll work on social media-ing all this stuff to drum up more interest
<pleia2> do you need scale ticket for ubucon?
<nhaines> pleia2: you can still have coffee and a muffin!  Also one of the "complimentary speaker water" bottles that I have a bill for.
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> You do not need a SCALE ticket for UbuCon, but it would be frankly silly not to have one.  :)
<pleia2> agreed, just wanted to make sure I was giving out the right information
<nhaines> Anyone registering for SCALE should choose the UbuCon SCALE passes, which are the same price.
<nhaines> Understood!
<nhaines> The "UbuCon pay-what-you-want" donation during SCALE registration will help defray the cost of incidental supplies for UbuCon and the booth.
<pleia2> cool
<nhaines> I think that's everything there.
<nhaines> Oh, pleia2, thanks for running the Open Source infrastructure event!  That's awesome.  :)
<pleia2> I'm excited :)
<nhaines> Any other upcoming events before we move on?
<nhaines> Hehe, I think SCALE and UbuCon are the biggest things too!
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> I worked on the Leadership documents and published a draft copy.
<nhaines> No 's' in "document"!
<pleia2> unfortunately I haven't been able to make time to look through it yet
<nhaines> That's okay, it's why I didn't put it on the agenda proper, just under announcements. :)
<nhaines> The current document is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Leadership - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> The ammended document is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NathanHaines/CaliforniaLeadershipDocument
<darthrobot> Title: [NathanHaines/CaliforniaLeadershipDocument - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Basically it removes the "leadership council" mentions to "leadership role".
<nhaines> I suspect the position should be styled "Team Lead" but I don't think I committed to that in the document.
<nhaines> So if that's something the LoCo wants, then we can vote on the amendment, and once accepted, we can hold new elections.
<nhaines> But the actual day-to-day running of the LoCo and meetings shouldn't materially change.
<nhaines> Any other announcements today?
 * lynorian has none
<pleia2> nothing from me
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There are no items on the agenda for this meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other Business
<nhaines> Any other business today?
<lynorian> to be clear no meeting the sunday when everyone is returning from scale
<pleia2> good point
<nhaines> Yes, correct.
<nhaines> I would also like to take a second to highlight our own Elizabeth Joseph, who aside from being an amazing member of this LoCo is an accomplished technologist and ardent supporter of girls and women in technology and Free and Open Source software, which is such an important topic
<nhaines> Diversity and representation are important across everything in society, and we definitely are stronger when everyone is happy and confident in persuing their interests and skills to the best of their ability, without discouragement.
<pleia2> thanks nhaines :)
<nhaines> pleia2: I know we all try to do our little parts, but you do a gigantic part, and it's an inspiration to me and doubtless countless others.  Thanks so much for being such a good influence in the world.  :)
<pleia2> you're welcome
<nhaines> Alrighty, I think that's it for this meeting!
<nhaines> In two weeks we have UbuCon Summit and SCALE, and no meeting!  Be at SCALE and have fun there instead!
<pleia2> thanks for chairing
<nhaines> In one month, we have our next meeting.  March 19th, in fact!
<nhaines> pleia2: you're welcome.  :)
<nhaines> Everyone have fun, sign up to volunteer for SCALE and get a free pass and t-shirt for the booth, and I'll see everyone back here in a month!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Feb 20 03:32:50 2017 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2017/ubuntu-us-ca.2017-02-20-03.00.moin.txt
<pleia2> tweeted, fbed and g+ed about scale on our accounts
<pleia2> if I feel inspired I'll also spend a little time throughout the next couple weeks promoting specific talks and things
<pleia2> and as always, if we want more hands on the accounts, happy to share the duty :) I tweeted on the account throughout the event last year and people seemed to appreciate it
<nhaines> Yay!  :)
<nhaines> I'm social media dumb.
<pleia2> that's ok, just throught I'd toss it out there ;)
<lynorian> nhaines email sent but wiki is being laggy
<nhaines> Yes, that's how the wiki works.  I'll get you listed.  thanks.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-02-23
<pleia2> nhaines: have time to do a final "omg ubucon summit!" blog post that I can include in UWN on Monday?
<pleia2> haven't heard anything from canonical or anyone else about it, which is surprising
<pleia2> just your cfp post back in january
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-02-24
<nhaines> pleia2: Yes, I'll schedule it.
<nhaines> We have some last-minute scheduling thingies to work out, but yup, it's blog post time again!
<pleia2> \o/
<nhaines> pleia2: also, thanks for the reminder because I needed it.  :)
<pleia2> hehe, sure
 * pleia2 nag nag
<nhaines> Haha, hardly!  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-02-26
<pleia2> nhaines: cutoff for the newsletter is 00:00 UTC, I'm willing to bend it for an UbuCon Summit post, but I do need to ship it off to editors so I'd rather not bend too far (especially since we still need time to summarize it)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-02-24
<Geomulak> Nathan, are you here?
<Geomulak> Anyone here?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-02-25
<gmulak_> nahines: Are you online?
<DonkeyHotei> [Sat 2018-02-24 05:28:40 PM PST] * [nhaines] idle 68:49:47, signon: Mon Jan 22 01:24:43
<DonkeyHotei> doesn't look like it
<gmulak_> Are you talking to me DonkeyHotei?
<DonkeyHotei> yes. that's over 68 hours he has been inactive on here
<gmulak_> I see, thank you for that.
<gmulak_> How do you know that?
<Geomulak> Hello?
<DonkeyHotei> gmulak: there is a server command that reports it
<MichaelPaoli> Hello, ... and yes, Berkeley Linux Users Group (http://www.berkeleylug.com/) continues to regularly meet ... I'm already here (85C Bakery, 21 Shattuck Sqare, Berkeley, CA) ... Ubuntu Hour Berkeley refugees of course also welcome.
<darthrobot`> [R: berkeleylug.com] Title: [BerkeleyLUG – Berkeley Linux Users Group]
<DonkeyHotei> as () are valid in a URL, it should be in <> instead
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-02-17
<nhaines> Meeting time is nearly upon us!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> Welcome, everyone, to the Ubuntu California Meeting for February 16th, 2020!
<nhaines> Tonight is basically about SCALE.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> SCALE 18x runs from Thursday, March 5th to Sunday, March 8th this year.
<nhaines> Are there any other upcoming events anyone would like to announce?
<nhaines> SCALE *does* like being at this time of year for a reason.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS was released on February 12th.
<nhaines> This point release is a refresh of the install media to incorporate all prior updates as well as the latest Hardware Enablement Kernel, so it not only makes for a more convenient install, but also brings with it more comprehensive and enhanced hardware support.
<nhaines> Anyone refreshing their current Ubuntu ISO files may want to use zsync to download only the bits that have changed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<nhaines> It's also a great way to update your daily live CDs if you're testing the focal release.
<nhaines> We will be providing Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS at SCALE, for the convenience of those who request it.
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> Tonight we'll be talking about SCALE 18x.
<nhaines> UbuCon at SCALE is taking a break this year, and we hope to have an exciting event alongside SCALE 19x.
<nhaines> Ubuntu California has been given a booth to represent Ubuntu, and we will be on the expo floor on Friday through Sunday.
<nhaines> This year, we're located in booth 714.
<nhaines> We do need people to volunteer their time to be at the booth and talk about Ubuntu, so if you like to chat with people who are excited or curious about Ubuntu, SCALE is the best place to do it!  It's a very friendly expo and the attendees are wonderful.
<nhaines> You can sign up for a shift at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale18x
<nhaines> There's no need to stay the entire day, and if there are specific times you need off for lunch or to see a presentation, you can put that down and we're happy to accomodate you!
<nhaines> If you plan to volunteer for two hours or more, Ubuntu California will provide you with a full expo pass, free of charge.
<nhaines> So when you register at the SCALE website, complete the first registration step, and then send me your registration number and email and I'll take care of it before the conference.
<nhaines> (I can be reached at nhaines at ubuntu dot com.)
<nhaines> As always, we love to use SCALE to train new LoCo members, so if you've never worked at a booth before, this is a great way to see what it's like and get some real-world training.
<nhaines> If you can't volunteer for a shift but will be at SCALE anyway, feel free to drop by and say hello, or even just come represent Ubuntu at the booth for 10 minutes.
<nhaines> Ubuntu is community-run and SCALE is volunteer-run, so we make a great match!
<nhaines> If for any reason you have trouble editing the wiki page, you can email me at nhaines at ubuntu dot com with any supplies you can bring or any times you can volunteer, and I'll get that up on the wiki.
<nhaines> I'll post to the mailing list this week so that we can discuss SCALE.  If there's anything about Ubuntu that excites you, please let us know.  If you can't be there to talk about it, we can study up on it so that we can answer questions about it!
<nhaines> And that's the plan for SCALE so far.  Any questions?
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Okay, is there any other business to discuss this month?
<nhaines> Okay, until the ides of March, then!
<nhaines> Our next meeting is on March 15th, 2020, at 7pm PDT (mind your clocks!).
<nhaines> Until then, have a great month and I hope to see a bunch of you at SCALE!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, March 15th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> kiddo bedtime routine now conflicts with meeting time /o
<nhaines> oh no!
<DonkeyHotei> c'est la vie, literally
<pleia2> I am bringing the family to scale :)
<pleia2> Adam's first SCALE!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-02-18
<ryanjyoder[m]> Such a bummer, i cannot attend SCALE. I was really looking for to it. Also it appears too late to get a refund, so if anyone needs a ticket let me know!
